# Crazy Mike Pence leaves Colts-49ers game after 49ers players didn't respect the flag



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?

Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


----------



## pismoe (Oct 8, 2017)

good for Pence .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

That's sending a message.  Too bad the players are too ignorant to understand it.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


----------



## August West (Oct 8, 2017)

The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem



Here, here to VP Pence


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 8, 2017)

The NFL players are just trying to tell NFL Fans that they hate the Soldiers and Policemen who gave their lives so that dumb racist NFL Players could be rich and famous. ........and the boycott continues.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Did Pence really not expect this?

Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


----------



## MindWars (Oct 8, 2017)

Good for Pence at least he doesn't spew fake bs and does what he says, and or does what he means. Puts up with no bs. Unlike trendy leftist fk tards.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


More monetary loss for the NFL.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


Can you prove that?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

miketx said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?  Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?
> ...


Nope, which is why you see two questions.
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


Oh, someone should just tell poor, dense Mike that one of the players was kneeling to protest abortion and gays.  Then he could stay and enjoy the game.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Thankx for buying the ticket, Mike!

Sincerely

NFL Division

The Deep State

President Barack Obama (Ret.), CnC






Sorry I was late to this thread. I was busy watching football


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


Kneeling to protest abortion during the Anthem is just as stupid as kneeling for phony oppression of blacks.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 153276
> 
> Good for Pence at least he doesn't spew fake bs and does what he says, and or does what he means. Puts up with no bs. Unlike trendy leftist fk tards.


So Pence dissed Payton Manning

Why does Pence hate White NFL Players?


----------



## depotoo (Oct 8, 2017)

Actually, most have had a problem with it, and this was just the icing on the cake.





August West said:


> The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


Tribal, divisive.  There's more to this, I hope.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem



What a little bitch.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem




He's going to Snowflake Creamery for some Cowardly Custard ice cream. He'll be sure to get two scoops for drumpf.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


Why would anyone say they didn't respect the flag?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> ...


He must be a real fan to take such an active interest in boycotting the game.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 8, 2017)

DIVISIVE is always the way to go , what good American wants to stand with scum OldLady ,


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Typical NFL fan in the stands

"Who?"


----------



## deanrd (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


Republicans protest blacks for kneeling during the National Anthem.

Shame on blacks for wanting the same rights as white Republicans.  They should know better.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 8, 2017)

Where was that Paddock fella when the NFL needed him most?


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 8, 2017)

Mike Pence ---- you go, man!!!!

You earned my vote today!!


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Where was that Paddock fella when the NFL needed him most?


Not funny


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


What bullshit. The players, themselves, have said this is about unity of the players - versus Trump's remarks.

It long ago ceased having anything to do with black rights.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> DIVISIVE is always the way to go , what good American wants to stand with scum OldLady ,


There's disagreement, Pismoe, and then there's intentional divisiveness.  I know where you stand.  I don't agree with it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Where was that Paddock fella when the NFL needed him most?
> ...



Seems you find the question 'way too hard.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Where was that Paddock fella when the NFL needed him most?



^ Conservatard "humor."


----------



## pismoe (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > DIVISIVE is always the way to go , what good American wants to stand with scum OldLady ,
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------   GOOD , i wouldn't want to think that you were my ally  OldLady .


----------



## MindWars (Oct 8, 2017)

lol


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2017)

God bless Mike Pence and God bless America.

Screw the 49ers and the NFL.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?



Would be awesome if he did.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 8, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Where was that Paddock fella when the NFL needed him most?
> ...


Kinda like liberals laughing at Ambassador Stevens' death, huh?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh this is rich






Mindless Mike was ordered to pull this stunt.

 Vice-Presidency in not worth a bucket of warm piss


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Word is that he counted all the people in the stadium and found out there was one more female than male.  Suddenly feeling as if he were being tempted by Satan, he fled.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?



He is from Indiana and was there to see Peyton Manning's number retired I believe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?
> ...


But Daddy told him he had to leave.  Poor Pence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Settle down there, little guy... Trump tweeted it.  It's in this thread.


Now apologize like a good boy.


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 8, 2017)

It would be awesome if Manning walked out.
He probably didn't. Oh well, goodbye Manning and Papa Johns.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Found it.  Deleted my post.

It is just that you libs make up so much shit, it is often hard to tell.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Oh this is rich
> 
> View attachment 153289
> 
> ...


As I said, Divisive.  There's more behind this.  Now we know.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh this is rich
> ...



Not divisive. Consistent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Right, it's the liberals' fault you act the way you do.  Poor little guy.... lost his free will years ago.  now relies on liberals for cues on what to think and how to act.... like a dog, but with no bite...


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh this is rich
> ...


Definitely smells like a stunt.

No way in hell they thought no one would kneel.
.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

August West said:


> The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...


TRUMP?   LOL.   Think about what you're saying.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...


Yes, it apparently was a stunt cooked up by our President who seems to have nothing better to do than stir the pot on a daily basis.  He is really beginning to get on my nerves, you know it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Better to be a dog with no bite than a liberal man without testicles.  How long was the recovery process when you had them removed?  Can you still lick yourself?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I am sorry, but if you look it up, I am sure you can understand what consistent means.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


You mean he was walking away during the Anthem?    How disrespectful.  Sad.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

I am loving this!

It is consistent with any cult. 

They spent an entire lifetime loving foolball, but claim they are throwing it away cuz they were ordered to by the clown in chief.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 8, 2017)

It was a stunt.  Pence flew in on taxpayer money and left as soon as they kneeled and then took a government plane off to a fundraiser in the west.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Good!  That's fantastic!  As soon as you have a mental breakdown that requires treatment we can take away your right to vote for liberals.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


Nope no matter the reason you shouldn't kneel for our anthem. I didn't agree with a lot of what Obama did, but it never crossed my mind to kneel for the anthem. This poor woman will never stand by her husband again.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Thankx for buying the ticket, Mike!
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> ...


I'm watching as we speak.   Hoping the Giants embarrass the LACs.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You must be used to hanging around middle schoolers.  As you are a grown man, I think someone should notify thw authorities.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He's really, really stuck on this "playing to the base" thing, at all costs.

We'll see, I guess.
.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


Do you realize how absolutely daft you sound?  You're white for Christ sake!


----------



## MindWars (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh the LEFTARDS will go crazy now....  lmao


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



I see you fail to get the point. It doesn't matter what's being protested, you don't do it during the National Anthem.

You think Dungee would go for that? Hah! Anyone doing that on his watch would ride Pine.

Dungee= Superbowl winning coach.

Pence did good!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



No.  Your liberal mind just cooked that up all by yourself!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 153292
> 
> Oh the LEFTARDS will go crazy now....  lmao


How embarrassing for poor Mikey.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Just for that, I'm gonna vote twice next year.  At least twice.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?



Maybe, but I'm glad he did regardless.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank God for college football. The kneeling players of the NFL have politicized and ruined what was an escape from the 24/7 barrage of bad news, and the political divide in this country.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



No.  I hang around too many liberals on this forum. They are disgusting creatures which forces me into behavior I find disgusting simply by their own actions.

BTW, I haven't taught middle school in 7 years.  They are like liberals.  Many are disgusting creatures.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 8, 2017)

VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> It was a stunt.  Pence flew in on taxpayer money and left as soon as they kneeled and then took a government plane off to a fundraiser in the west.


*Internet pummels Pence’s ‘preplanned stunt’ to leave NFL game after anthem protest*








Internet pummels Pence’s ‘preplanned stunt’ to leave NFL game after anthem protest


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> ...


You mean daft?
Pence under the direction of our Divider in Chief just threw his hat in the ring on an issue that had actually shown some signs of subsiding.  But no, we can't have that.
I don't know what my being white has to do with anything, but yes, good observation.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

How does one invest in NCAA football, hmm?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Really?  That's probably much lower than normal.


----------



## TheDude (Oct 8, 2017)

Way to go Pence.  It's called honor and integrity, and STANDING up for them.

Vice President Mike Pence leaves Colts game over anthem 'disrespect'


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It was a stunt.  Pence flew in on taxpayer money and left as soon as they kneeled and then took a government plane off to a fundraiser in the west.
> ...


Funny tweets.  Especially #3


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It ain't easy, either, living in a small town.  But I'm resourceful.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> How does one invest in NCAA football, hmm?



I don't know if that is a good idea.  It seems Adidas was investing heavily into NCAA basketball and some very famous coaches and ADs will likely go to prison, in addition to whoever the FBI can get from the company.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


They do when the kneel at it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



As a liberal, that also means you are likely criminal in your conduct.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

So was THIS the storm after the calm?

Not even a category zero


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Snouter said:


> VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!


He'll never get the stink of Trump off him.  Pence may finish out this term, though, once Trump finishes losing his mind.  That's moving along quite quickly.


----------



## TheDude (Oct 8, 2017)

Go figure, the Niners are getting their asses handed to them by the lowly Colts.  23-9

Sit down embarrassment to Steelers getting their asses kicked by the Jags.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


Please tell, what rights do whites have, that blacks don't?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


okay, Admiral, enough out of you


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

TheDude said:


> Way to go Pence.  It's called honor and integrity, and STANDING up for them.
> 
> Vice President Mike Pence leaves Colts game over anthem 'disrespect'


I wonder what lobbyist paid for his ticket.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Auto incorrect... If you don't know...  That's all anyone needs to know.  I'm glad pence did it.  The last thing this country needs is to forget about what divides us.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


nice eyeroll


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!
> ...



The only people I see losing their mind are Crying Chuckie Schumer, Nasty Pelousy, and a host of other liberals that will soon be found sitting cross-legged on the floor, rocking back and forth, and muttering to themselves.

You might be next!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory There is a major distinction between liberals and leftists.

Jimmy Kimmel? Leftist drone.

Bill Maher? Liberal.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

If Pence had stayed, as Vice President, tolerating that disrespectful black bullshit, he would have been whipped from office.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


That's pretty sad, Vastator.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You started it!


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why you sad?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.

I really don't understand how people can continue to support these guys.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


Nope.  I'm not a Democrat.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> ...



No monetary loss, he bought tickets and then left the game. He protested, that was his right as a citizen of this country. 

This thread is a response to his protest. 

The NFL was hoping this whole protest thing would disappear, Pence found a way to keep America talking about it.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> 
> I really don't understand how people can continue to support these guys.


I have been saying since November, "Nah, he's not really dangerous, he's not really nuts."  But he's escalating.  With every outrageous act that earns him attention from the media and kudos from his base,  it makes him feel more comfortable with pushing the envelope farther.  He is President.  This is not okay.  There is stuff to actually think about rather than causing more division between black and white.  Holy shit, Lewdog.  He's beginning to give me the willies.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Thankx for buying the ticket, Mike!
> ...


I'm watching the Losers Bowl too

For some unknown reason they "think" we in San Diego still care about the Chargers.

They are losing 10-16 to the other 0-4 team Giants.

My 4-0 Chiefs (old #2, now #1) play tonight.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?



They don’t but the NFL does, they want the players protesting conversation to die down and get the focus back on football. Pence screwed that up as we are back to talking about this and it will continue on into next on the sports shows. The NFL can’t be happy. 

Great protest, just like the players not standing. It’s all good.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

30 years down the road

Grandpa, did you really vote for George W Bush?

Uh yeah

And you also voted for trump?

Uh yeah

And you boycotted football?

Uh......


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



So it’s okay for a person to kneel and it’s not okay for a person to leave the game as a response to the protest?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He probably didn't pay for the ticket(s) so why does he care?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Neither are they.  True Democrats are Number One on the endangered species list now.  Liberals have overrun their ecosystem and killed off their natural prey.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Apparently there a lot of liberals on this thread who do.  Why are you posting this if you don't care?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

MindWars said:


> lol


That code word for Evil Jews Overlords Conspiracy......it's shorter....and a dog whistle.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue


Good fake optics for the gullible trumpanzees.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Of course. One way freedom of expression only. Those seeking two way avenues are racists


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?
> ...


I appreciate the candor.

Do you think he's going a little overboard in playing to the base?  Is there a point where it would be good to lighten up on this stuff, or do you think he can avoid turning people off and win again?
.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 8, 2017)

`
`
If Trump continues on his present course, Pence will finish off his term as president. The religious right is hoping this happens.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Of course. One way freedom of expression only. Those seeking two way avenues are racists


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> ...




Yep we have a President that is more worried about players kneeling in the NFL during the national anthem than terrorism, natural disaster relief, and enemy countries developing nuclear weapons.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > DIVISIVE is always the way to go , what good American wants to stand with scum OldLady ,
> ...



Both acts are divisive, and both are peaceful ways to protest. As an American I am for both ways to protest. It is America and we have people using their freedom of expression to make political points. 

Soldiers gave their lives and sacrificed for this right to protest.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Pence.  It's called honor and integrity, and STANDING up for them.
> ...


/——/ That’s all you got?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> ...


I thought Trump was a big buddy of one of the hotshot owners?  He must know this is hurting them big time.  There is something malevolent in this.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> 30 years down the road
> 
> Grandpa, did you really vote for George W Bush?
> 
> ...




Uh....yeah!

_
While mainstream media outlets like the *New York Times have continued to assert that the dip in NFL ratings that began last season is in no way connected to the controversy surrounding players kneeling during the National Anthem*, yet another poll has reaffirmed what many football fans have suspected for weeks: *The protests have transformed the NFL into the least popular professional sports league in America.*

From the end of August to the end of September, the *favorable ratings for the NFL have dropped from 57% to 44%, and it has the highest unfavorable rating – 40 percent – of any big sport*, according to the Winston Group survey provided exclusively to Secrets.





Worse for football, which was already seeing lower TV ratings and empty stadium seats, the month of protests and calls from President Trump for fans to boycott the league or “walk out” of games if they see players taking a knee has apparently turned off men aged 34-54 – one of the league’s most important demographics and a troubling sign that the league isn’t in touch with its fans. The Winston Poll from the Washington-based Winston Group found that the attitude of those fans went from an August rating of 73 percent favorable and 19 percent unfavorable to 42 percent favorable and 47 percent unfavorable, a remarkable turn against the sport.

According to analysis of the poll cited by the Washington Examiner, the *"more critically for the NFL, the fall off in favorables occurred among important audiences. Among males, NFL favorables fell 23 percent, going from 68 percent to 45 percent. In looking at a more specific audience, males 34-54, NFL favorables fell 31 percent, going from 73 percent to 42 percent. Among this group the NFL has a surprising negative image, as it went from +54 percent in August to -5 percent in September."...

The NFL Is Now The Least Popular Professional Sports League In America*_


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

President Trump says he's the one who told Crazy Mike to leave the stadium...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Word is that he counted all the people in the stadium and found out there was one more female than male.  Suddenly feeling as if he were being tempted by Satan, he fled.



That’s all you got? Pretty weak.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



It all good with me, no one hurt, no one harmed. The best kind of protest.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheDude said:
> ...



Well did he buy a ticket?  It's obvious the whole
Thing was a set up for his dramatic exit . 

Why?  Cause pense supports police brutality.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


It is not OK for the Vice President of the United States to diss a white football hero of his home state, correct.

Peyton Manning Ring of Honor Ceremony


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 8, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> If Trump continues on his present course, Pence will finish off his term as president. The religious right is hoping this happens.



And the liberal left cowers in fear!


----------



## Astrostar (Oct 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Take cover.  Tweet storm coming tonight!  Bigly.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You seriously think that Pence bought that ticket?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I agree in theory about fans' right to protest the protest.  I am very concerned that the President is spending his weekend thinking up ways to keep this at a full boil, knowing it is not good for the sport or the people.  The people need to listen to each other.  Stuff like this makes it too loud for anyone to actually hear.  It's not good, imo.  It's not that I don't agree with the fans' rights, but I'm really worried/disgusted that the President is a cheerleader for the anti-protesters.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

Astrostar said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/——/ I like hearing from my president unfiltered by CNN


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Well he is hanging around middle schoolers by replying to your posts. Start making your calls buttercup.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Correct.  Trump doesn't give a rat's ass about "respecting the flag".  He is using people to fellate himself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You're not a very witty guy, are ya?


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> ...



Bout time you finally saw the light!  I'm amazed it's taken this long for you...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/——/ I don’t think any president or VP pays admission to any event, not Pence, not Obozo, not Biden nor Trump. Get a life will ya?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Word


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


eeeewwwww


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue



Says a privileged white conservative who never grew up as a black man.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Funny the left calls a Conservative protesting a 'stunt' and get their little panties in a wad yet....they're all in on radical lefties actually shutting down free speech events or shouting down Conservative speakers.  What a bunch of hypocrisy.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------   like i said earlier , divisive is best , what American wants to stand with 'scum' OldLady ??


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?


You dont support Trumps choice for VP?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> So was THIS the storm after the calm?
> 
> Not even a category zero



It seems a lot of talk about this, so it did what it was supposed to do, including you.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



i wanted Fit Chris Christie to be VP


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You do know Trump was a major investor in the USFL, no?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crazy Pence didn't miss anything. The Colts won 23-16 in a snoozefest.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.



Hopefully they'll care about the loss of green money


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

Snouter said:


> VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!



Snouter, you do realize that Trump is basically handing the democrats a win next election on a silver platter, right?  You can't possibly be this retarded.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > So was THIS the storm after the calm?
> ...




Yeah but there is a difference here.  The players knelt, and the opposition publicized it.  Pence left the game, and HE TWEETED ABOUT IT.  He created his own issue.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> 
> I really don't understand how people can continue to support these guys.



They are doing exactly what the players are doing...protesting, it’s all good. This is what makes America great, at least the oppressed players make a lot more than the VP.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> ...



It's not the same.  I just pointed out why.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!
> ...


Yeah they can and are


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, I have personal experience with what a flaming narcissist is like and a lot of the "mentally ill" stuff that people were arguing before doesn't stand up.  The shrinks who early on saw the malevolent streak saw more than I did.  I like to be sure before forming my opinions, is all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This was a story that Trump and Pence did on purpose.  Pence went to a game that he KNEW players would kneel, just so he could leave and spin into something more.  Fuck him and Trump.  They are trolls.  They literally just did a real life troll on the American public to create even more fuel to the fire of dividing our country.
> ...


Poor Pence, Daddy made him walkout on his hometown team.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue



Yep, I still can’t figure out why the player knelt in the first place.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue
> ...


Not that you tried...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don’t see the point in Pence doing this, however it’s his right.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You're "worried" that a POTUS thinks folks should stand when the anthem is played?


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue
> ...



^ Honest to God, how can someone be THIS fucking retarded?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Clearly she said that was not the only reason.  pay attention.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I wanted Bernie as veep. Hillary blew it badly. 

It would have been a real electoral college landslide.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Then it's not really a big stament to leave now is it? 

Other than promoting your support of government brutality of citizens .


----------



## Borillar (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


Probably the only reason he went to the game in the first place - to garner attention for being politically correct. Verily, he has his reward.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Pence just retired himself. He just burned his own state. Nowhere to return to now.

Peyton is God


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


it's there in black and white, illiterate.  Read, if you can.

It's damn funny what worries or disgusts her.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, it’s just keeping the issue out front and it has worked. The Trump administration knows how to push the left’s buttons and he keeps on doing it, over and over again and the left continues to fall for it. 

You would think the left would figure this out and just say nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


No, you are wrong, as clearly her words show.  You may be literate, but it's understanding simple ideas that eludes you.


Just face it, you're a cackling, petty, angry little person who has no good knowledge of or arguments for anything at all, so you invent little army men to knock over in order to feel less impotent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


"The Trump administration knows how to push the left’s buttons"

That has nothing to do with anything.  he is pushing the buttons of his 30 million surrogate mommies, using their neuroses and fetishes to extract applause for himself,  in order to feel good.  period.  nothing more.  Get it right.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm "wrong" to laugh. And you call me angry.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You're missing the point.  Maybe you're doing it intentionally.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

and trump's tweet cut Pence's legs out from under him, making Pence look even smaller. Instead of being a man of honor, he is now a slave


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


When the anthem is played in public, do you stand?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


No genius, you were wrong to misrepresent her. As any 6 year old who can read would have gathered.


----------



## Astrostar (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


But you do like hearing him filtered by Faux News Playboy, right?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm sorry I angered you so much by laughing at someone who is worried that a POTUS thinks folks should stand during the anthem.  (I'm not really sorry, but your anger is going to kill you.  I care that much.)  What a miserable life you lead


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



He has a right to peacefully protest however he wants. We have the right to respond to the protest. It’s all good. It’s called America and Trump is getting his way by everyone focusing on this issue.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> and trump's tweet cut Pence's legs out from under him, making Pence look even smaller. Instead of being a man of honor, he is now a slave
> 
> View attachment 153306


Good point.  Pence won't like that, either.  He prides himself mightily on being an honorable man.  He may have to pray on this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You didn't anger me... I just pointed out your simpleton's error of misrepresenting her.  i don't care what you cackle at, cackle away.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


That's exactly the point.  WHY is he refocusing all our attention on this particular issue?  That's the problem.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Another miss.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


So then, what's the big deal about him leaving besides just some fake trumpanzee drama?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Bold of the man who worked tirelessly to kick trans people out of the military/deny benefits, to talk about “disrespecting our soldiers”


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > So was THIS the storm after the calm?
> ...


*hahaha-ah-haha-hahahahaha
*
I'm watching football and laughing!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It’s not anti-protesters, it’s protesters responding to protesters. When Obama interjected in the Martin-Zimmerman issue and the Ferguson issue, did that bother you? 

Personally, into me it’s a waste of time. I’m so tired of the issue, I quit listening to sports shows, watching the NFL and the evening news. 

Lots of blame to toss around.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

So Pence..... wait for it.... protested.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2017)

So what it doesn't really matter why Pence did it he has every right to just as these players can kneel during the anthem to try and make whatever point they are trying to make Pence or anyone else can walk out after they do so to make their point that they find the act disrespectful.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



And you’re not a witty gal, are ya?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Oh look, goofy wingnut embarrasses himself by using "female" as an insult.  Again.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 thanks for my answer.    Go back to the FZ again and act like you don't know why this is an issue for many.

Or "worry" some more about a POTUS who thinks folks should stand in public when the anthem is played.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> So Pence..... wait for it.... protested.


Protested the national anthem even

LOL


----------



## reconmark (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow...Pence was able to exercise his First Amendment Right without the NFL Players lying on him, changing his stance and making it about a totally unrelated issue.
Too bad trump and Pence are too stupid to do the same...


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Bold of the man who worked tirelessly to kick trans people out of the military/deny benefits, to talk about “disrespecting our soldiers”



Don't forget how he shit on McCains service , gold star families , and dodged the draft !


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> So Pence..... wait for it.... protested.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 8, 2017)

Did Pence ask for a refund?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> So what it doesn't really matter why Pence did it he has every right to just as these players can kneel during the anthem to try and make whatever point they are trying to make Pence or anyone else can walk out after they do so to make their point that they find the act disrespectful.



Not sure why you guys can't get this... Trump and Pence CREATED their own controversy and they tweeted about it to draw attention to it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!
> ...



Before this last election, I’d agree with you, now...I’m not so sure.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Bold of the man who worked tirelessly to kick trans people out of the military/deny benefits, to talk about “disrespecting our soldiers”
> ...


FOUL

Fifteen yard penalty for inserting FACTS into deplorable arguments


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You spent a lot of time typing for not caring about my laughing at her "worries" about a POTUS who thinks folks should stand in public when the anthem is played.  Stay bitter....and tell me more about how my laughing pissed you off.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 8, 2017)

it was a planned protest by Pence and Trump on the tax payer's back...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


"You spent a lot of time typing for not caring about my laughing"

And in each post I typed, i made it clear that I responded only to correct your incorrect claim. Pay attention! Again, laugh all you like, it doesn't bother me, and I doubt it bothers anyone.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Keep my travels out of it, I'm warning you.

It is fueling the division and the bitter feelings on both sides that worries me.  Kap came out and said he'd stand if he is hired again.  The games were beginning to be about football again instead of who is kneeling.
Now we're back to square one.  I don't think it's healthy to keep this going.  Sure, some people won't let it go; they'll worry it like a dog with a bone for months.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

After all the scandals involving unnecessarily expensive travel by cabinet secretaries, how much taxpayer money was wasted on Crazy Mike's stunt?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It is the same. Pence went to specifically to leave. It was to bring attention back on to the issue. Kaepernick purposely to draw attention to his cause. Pence left to specifically bring attention to his cause.

You just don’t like it. Me I like that both are allowed to protest.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Holy crap

Chargers finally Win!

Something trump and Pence still cannot do


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



He didn’t make him do anything he didn’t already want to do. Just as no one made the players do anything they didn’t want to do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What government brutality?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

protesters are mad that Mike Pence protested their “protest”


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




It's NOT the same.  He went there (On the tax payer's dime) to a place he KNEW players would kneel, just to leave and then make a statement about it on Twitter to fuel controversy.  If this is what our President and VP is spending all their time working on... then our country is in deep shit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


"He didn’t make him do anything he didn’t already want to do. "

You could not possibly know that.  Therefore, you just made it up.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


/——/ Ahhhhh the VP stood up for his beliefs. Ask mommy to change your stinky diaper


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





It really is amazing how stupid some Trump supporters are.

Just out of curiosity, do you think there are any important things going on in the world that the President and VP might want to pay attention to?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

*The real mockery of national anthem was by Vice President Pence*

A mockery was made of the national anthem all right.

But it wasn’t by the San Francisco 49ers who knelt during it.

Vice President Mike Pence turned the anthem into a prop Sunday, co-opting it for a stunt that served no other purpose than to sow division and further enrage the administration’s conservative base. That it likely deflected attention from yet more neo-Nazi protests in Charlottesville was all the better.

“For more than a year, members of our team have protested the oppression and social injustices still present in our society. While some may not have taken a knee or raised a fist, we have all shared the desire to influence positive change,” the 49ers said in a statement issued last weekend on behalf of the players, coaches, ownership and staff.

*If there was any team Pence was guaranteed of seeing protest, it would be the 49ers. Yet he went to the game, anyway.*

Please, though, tell me again how it’s the players who are so disrespectful.

The real mockery of national anthem was by Vice President Pence ~ USA Today


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



He does it because he can, I can’t understand why people can’t see this. Look at you, you are focused on this issue. He seem to be a master at leading people from one issue to the next.

Protesting is great. The fact that Trump can manipulate people so easily is perplexing.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crazy Mike and the Colts fans all stood.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You're "warning" me? 

You clearly stated you are worried or even disgusted by a POTUS who thinks folks should stand when the anthem is played.

And you answered my question by not answering.

Your hypocrisy and backpeddling is showing like a cheap slip.  "Kap" is unemployed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



At talking about what Trump wanted you to talk about this afternoon. Trump is puppet master and you are a puppet.  Dance puppet, dance! Lol!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Mike and the Colts fans all stood.


And then he stayed for an entire play series, maybe only leaving once Daddy ordered it.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I think you misunderstood my post.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


More vile lies and left bullshit.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Mike and the Colts fans all stood.


Full Stadium? ~ YEP

NFL WINNERS


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So what it doesn't really matter why Pence did it he has every right to just as these players can kneel during the anthem to try and make whatever point they are trying to make Pence or anyone else can walk out after they do so to make their point that they find the act disrespectful.
> ...



Exactly and you fell for it to because here you are talking about it. Congrats! He got us all.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence has assured that trump will keep his 32%

LOL


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crazy Pence is so 100% patriotic he left the game, but he's fine doing a fundraiser Monday for (among others) Putin-apologist Crooked Dana Rohrabacher?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That is your opinion and your right to express it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Lewdog said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


/—-/ Libs complain non stop on his actions in PR, obozocare, tax cuts and NK and you say they aren’t paying attention? Go pound sand loser.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Uh no?  I'm only talking about it because it was obviously planned, which means him and Trump are actually spending time thinking about this instead of doing their jobs running the country... and the fact they used TAX DOLLARS to do it.  How many of your tax dollars were wasted by the players kneeling?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> *The real mockery of national anthem was by Vice President Pence*
> 
> A mockery was made of the national anthem all right.
> 
> ...


_That it likely deflected attention from yet more neo-Nazi protests in Charlottesville was all the better._
You got a link?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?



Derp.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




That's just it... they aren't paying attention to those issues, and the fact they pulled this stunt today is just proof of that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So people can make you do whatever they want you to do? Interesting, people can’t make me do anything I don’t want to do. I didn’t know I was the only one.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > *The real mockery of national anthem was by Vice President Pence*
> ...




You didn't hear that the Neo-Nazis returned to Charlottesville?

Richard Spencer brought his white nationalist crew back to Charlottesville in the dark of night


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

The fact that Pence even went to the game in the first place after Trump called for a boycott is pretty hypocritical.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Si Modo, I figured out what you meant about the FZ--there is another thread there on the same thing that we were both posting on.  Excuse my alarm.
We'll leave it there, I guess. Go find someone else to troll.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

pence like trump is such a lying moron


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> The fact that Pence even went to the game in the first place after Trump called for a boycott is pretty hypocritical.


/——/ Why?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> It's NOT the same.  He went there (On the tax payer's dime) to a place he KNEW players would kneel, just to leave and then make a statement about it


Goverment employees have constitutional rights, too.

The more you know...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So what it doesn't really matter why Pence did it he has every right to just as these players can kneel during the anthem to try and make whatever point they are trying to make Pence or anyone else can walk out after they do so to make their point that they find the act disrespectful.
> ...


The NFL players used their freedom of speech Trump and Pence used theirs I'm not sure why you guys can't get this. There is no controversy it's people doing what they have a right to do.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Pence even went to the game in the first place after Trump called for a boycott is pretty hypocritical.
> ...



Going into today, did Pence support the boycott?  Maybe he didn't.  I don't know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


And now you are pulling a little bait-and-switch, removing the idea the president may have ordered Pence to do something and replacing it with the falsely equivalent idea of  "Anyone can make anyone do whatever they want".  then, you insist that the argument is about this, instead.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > *The real mockery of national anthem was by Vice President Pence*
> ...






Richard Spencer holds torch rally in Charlottesville again - CNN

Last night


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Since the DOD pays the NFL to have players out there for the National anthem? I’m not sure but is does cost us taxpayers.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...


No.  Guess I didn't listen to the news long enough this a.m.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's NOT the same.  He went there (On the tax payer's dime) to a place he KNEW players would kneel, just to leave and then make a statement about it
> ...




Yes they have rights, but when they use tax dollars that don't belong to them, to exercise their rights, then there is a problem.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Excuse me what?  The DoD pays the players to be out there for the anthem?  The NFL used to charge the DoD to be able to come out and do their thing, but they got called out for that last year and changed it.  

Do you have any idea how much money it costs for the VP to travel and then have security to and from the game, and at the game?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



They are disgusting human beings.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He's got "cover."  He's a fan.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



He went there with the intention to do this... ON TAX PAYER'S DIME!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> The fact that Pence even went to the game in the first place after Trump called for a boycott is pretty hypocritical.



That is a good point, I thought about that when the story first broke.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It was only a stopover.  He had somewhere else to go after.  Still, it cost some $ for the detour.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


"They are disgusting human beings."

As bad as females?  Better?  worse?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The less attention we pay to that scum, the better. I don’t want to give them the time of day. 

What amazes me is we live in a country that allows disgusting scum like them the right to get a permit and demonstrate. More proof that we take our freedoms to heart.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



No you said Pence was made to leave and I am saying he isn’t made to do anything he doesn’t want to do and the fact you won’t answer it shows that I made my point. Thanks for the concession buttercup.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

"The NFL is returning more than $700,000 of taxpayers' money that was paid to teams for sponsored military tributes.

After being criticized for "paid patriotism," in which money came out of the armed forces budget for various measures of public recognition during games, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell said that the league would pay that money back."

NFL returning $723K for paid military tributes


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I'm not so sure I like the idea of them congregating and lurking around in the middle of the night like that.  One of these days they won't be playin' with those torches.  Does it seem like they're taking a page straight from the Klan's book?  Spooky, letting them get up to that nonsense again.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


If he went there on his own money you would likely still be bitching about it. Like I said he has freedom of speech and or expression as well just because you don't like the way he uses it doesn't change the fact he has it. I don't like the players taking a knee during the anthem but they have that right rather I like it or not these freedoms apply to everyone not just those we agree with those who can't understand or accept this aren't worth dealing with.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No, Trump said he was made to leave. Pay attention! And your childish argument to the contrary is, "Nobody can force anyone to do anything!". I will forward your deep thoughts to Trump.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Is it time to talk about the fact that Pence was supposed to be boycotting football and never should have been there in the first place?

or should I keep my powder dry for later?

LOL


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



No I don’t know what it cost, nor do I care. Every President has gone to events and have gone on vacations and I believe that is their right and we pay for it because it is part of the deal. The fact you don’t like how they spend it, is mute. Obama and Biden campaigned every day during their eight years in office and they traveled and traveled and used their travels to promote their agenda, what Pence did was no difference, he promoted his agenda.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> "The NFL is returning more than $700,000 of taxpayers' money that was paid to teams for sponsored military tributes.
> 
> After being criticized for "paid patriotism," in which money came out of the armed forces budget for various measures of public recognition during games, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell said that the league would pay that money back."
> 
> NFL returning $723K for paid military tributes


GOOD!  NOW can they put the players back in the locker room during the anthem, like they did until 2008?  We can be entirely done with this and the fans can still salute the flag.  Problem solved.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I'm not so sure I like the idea of them congregating and lurking around in the middle of the night like that.  One of these days they won't be playin' with those torches.  Does it seem like they're taking a page straight from the Klan's book?  Spooky, letting them get up to that nonsense again.



Letting them? So you are saying that certain people should be deprived of their rights based on... what?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



No, and that's an assumption on your part not based in reality.  

He used tax payers dime to further divide the country, when there are a lot of more important issues going on like healthcare reform, the budget, hurricane relief in 4 states and Puerto Rico, the Iran nuclear deal, North Korea mess... and here he is going to a football game so he can leave and tweet about it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



True, but America has paid for that type of travel and security since the 1700’s, they all use that travel to push their agendas, just like Pence did today.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 8, 2017)

God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.

Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.

Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

*Trump Calls for Boycott if N.F.L. Doesn’t Crack Down on Anthem Protests*

SOMERSET, N.J. — President Trump on Sunday called for football fans to boycott N.F.L. games unless the league fires or suspends players who refuse to stand for the national anthem, saying that players must “stop disrespecting our flag and country.”

Trump Calls for Boycott if N.F.L. Doesn’t Crack Down on Anthem Protests

trump should fire Pence!

Oh wait, he can't


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




It was WASTED money just so him and Trump can further they ridiculous agenda against fucking NFL football players.

You fucking people are so fucking stupid to the point of ridiculousness.  You are comparing professional athletes and their responsibilities to that of the President and VP of the United States.  I'm totally amazed that you can't fucking discern how this should be about number #185 on the list of importances for Pence and Trump on the list of top 100 things they should be paying attention to.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is their right and if we stop them because we object to their message, then who is next? We have free speech and the right to assemble. It would be far more disturbing if the government didn’t allow anyone to do this.


----------



## dorisjeanne (Oct 8, 2017)

August West said:


> The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.


you must be one of those  ugh  Brits


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Do you need a pussy hat?

I agree neonazis are disgusting human beings.  I also find it disgusting that the cville mayor is trying to use the law to punish them for gathering for ten minutes.  I also find it disgusting that the police followed their bus to the cville limits to make sure they left.

They, like the players, like those of us who find the players to be pigs, all have 1st Amendment rights.

But, you seem to really need a pussy hat.


----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2017)

Second that! ^^

God Bless President Donald Trump and VP Mike Pence!


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

*Trump urges fans to boycott NFL in ongoing criticism of flag-kneeling players*

Trump urges fans to boycott NFL in ongoing criticism of flag-kneeling players ~ Fox!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Again, if Pence didn’t want to go, he didn’t have to. Good grief are you a kid or are you just that dense?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


It was a comment at someone who used "female" as an insult.  Just poking fun at him for it.  Settle down, sorry to trigger you.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




I hope you are kidding.  There is a difference between salary, which would mean Pence would pay for his travel to the game, for the game ticket, and for the security, and the costs for the government.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Haha, okay. Nah, i think I'll go with Pence felt he had little choice, as he was asked by his boss.  And you can go with, "Nobody can force anyone to do anything!".  fine by me.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Trump: You're really hurting our budget, Puerto Rico! 

 also Trump: Mike, fly to Indiana for 2 seconds to show how much you hate black people


----------



## Freewill (Oct 8, 2017)

And once again Trump rents room in liberal heads.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> i wanted Fit Chris Christie to be VP


Another RINO? I'm willing to bet you hate Pence because he's a true conservative and a serious Christian, while you're a nationalist with Nazi leanings.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure I like the idea of them congregating and lurking around in the middle of the night like that.  One of these days they won't be playin' with those torches.  Does it seem like they're taking a page straight from the Klan's book?  Spooky, letting them get up to that nonsense again.
> ...


Burning, hanging and otherwise terrrorizing the black community.  Now I guess we can add the Jewish community to the list.
Since you asked, that's maybe what they ought to have their rights deprived to do.  I don't think we have to stand back and do nothing.  They are dangerous people with hate in their bellies.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence is exercising his right to free speech.  I didn't see any NFL players trying to stop him.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Pretty sure burning and hanging people is illegal.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)

*Internet mocks Pence's Colts game walkout*

A lot of people called the whole display a costly publicity stunt. Pence reused a photo he had posted to Twitter in 2014 and had a statement ready to go after walking out.





Internet mocks Pence's planned Colts game walk-out


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nope.  Not buying it.  That is exactly how the Nazi's and Hitler came to power.  By politely allowing their right of free speech and all.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Gimme that hat, buster.  Good for the Mayor and the cops.  They most likely didn't have a permit.  Harass the shit out of them


----------



## Freewill (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pence is exercising his right to free speech.  I didn't see any NFL players trying to stop him.


You really need to read up on freedom of speech.

this is more a freedom of association.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:
			
		

> Since you asked, that's maybe what they ought to have their rights deprived to do.  I don't think we have to stand back and do nothing.  They are dangerous people with hate in their bellies.


^in favor of thought crimes.

Or go protest.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't tolerate intolerance and I'll be goddamned if I champion their rights to spread their obscenities.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Why is it good when a goverment official abuses authority, especially when someone is practicing a right?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OMG....you are serious.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



At what point does having unpopular ideas cross the line into criminal behavior? Is it only when white people think them?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you are against the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> If Trump continues on his present course, Pence will finish off his term as president. The religious right is hoping this happens.



How so?

Don't you Trump-haters get tired of making shit up as you go?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We bow to your expertise in self-fellatio.  Must me nice to be that flexible!


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OMG....you are serious.



Scary, isnt it? She's mild mannered compared to the hundreds of thousands of rabid left-wing fanatics on facebook. The NYT comments section would make George Orwell turn over in his grave.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

This journalist puts this issue exactly how I feel.  You guys (And you know who you are) need to take a few minutes to read this.  This part of his article is pretty funny though.

"*Next up, Mike Pence will attend an R-rated movie and walk out in protest if there is any foul language, violence or adult situations.   (    )*

If Pence was truly offended by the Niners and the Colts on Sunday, he was seeking the opportunity to be offended. And if he was seeking the opportunity to be offended, then he was doing it to create a dramatic moment where he could claim to be standing up for all those offended Americans.

Trump loves this wedge issue as a distraction. He knows blatantly trying to exploit the issue will earn cheers from his base. It always does in politics."

Vice President's NFL walkout is nothing more than political grandstanding


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 153316
> View attachment 153320


Who knew they were showing disrespect for the country?  Their message is piggish but their method is not.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

*Richard W. Painter*‏ @RWPUSA 1h1 hour ago
Richard W. Painter Retweeted Donald J. Trump

Thanks for wasting a quarter of a million dollars of OUR money flying him around for this. We'll have to sack him too.

Richard W. Painter added,

*Donald J. Trump*Verified account @realDonaldTrump
I asked @VP Pence to leave stadium if any players kneeled, disrespecting our country. I am proud of him and @SecondLady Karen.
230 replies2,071 retweets5,023 likes


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So how long have you been that way?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Borillar said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



Not true.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Did Pence ask for a refund?


You seriously think he paid for those tickets?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Bold of the man who worked tirelessly to kick trans people out of the military/deny benefits, to talk about “disrespecting our soldiers”



Would you kick someone out of the military with Type I diabetes? Of course you would.

The same logic applies.  Type I diabetes and transgender are medically incompatible with military service.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good. The players likely couldn't care less. They were there to do their jobs which is to play. 

To kneel in protest is their right as citizens and taxpayers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> After all the scandals involving unnecessarily expensive travel by cabinet secretaries, how much taxpayer money was wasted on Crazy Mike's stunt?



He was there for another reason.  Already posted it in this thread.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence should have gone to see the Browns - it would have been much easier to get up and leave. Lol...


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > After all the scandals involving unnecessarily expensive travel by cabinet secretaries, how much taxpayer money was wasted on Crazy Mike's stunt?
> ...




He had a prepared tweet using a picture of him at a game years ago.  He had an agenda to go there to further Trump's fetish.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence ask for a refund?
> ...



Are you saying Trump gave them to him?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2017)

Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 8, 2017)

This was a well orchestrated, but lame, stunt engineered at the expense of the taxpayer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



"I* asked* @VP Pence to leave stadium if any players kneeled, disrespecting our country. I am proud of him and @SecondLady Karen," Trump tweeted."

Pence leaves Colts game after protest during anthem - CNNPolitics

You lied yet again.  Typical.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.



I hope that's sarcasm.................


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 8, 2017)

The greedy NFL Owners and racist NFL Players have not been contrite enough yet.
The dumb racist NFL Players need to beg the Fans for forgiveness 
..........aaaand the NFL Boycott will continue


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


But that's just the thing...it doesn't take an expert to see it. Rather, it takes a moron or a brainwashed person NOT to see it.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Just further proof that Pence had his walk out planned before the game, they told the reporters following him to stay in the vans outside the stadium.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.
> ...


trump is on a roll  One cabinet member says he's a moron and a senator from his side says the WH is an adult day care center


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game


Except Pence should not have gone in the first place!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence is a snowflake but of course that's his right.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

This is a sports thread.

Wrong board.

Mods?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Second that! ^^
> ...




Asshole!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm proud of Pence too.  But, the media is making up fake tweets, fake everything to go along with the fake story of Tillerson calling Trump a moron.

When Trump is reelected, this whole country is going to have a total melt down.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 8, 2017)

Trump gave Pence orders to do this.  That is the funniest thing this week!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

The kneeling narrative has nothing to do with the military or the flag. Some wanna make the narrative to be about those issues, that's Fake NEWS. The narrative is is about Justice for ALL. I'M from a military family with members that served in all 4 branches with 30 years and less. Crazy Mike Pence made a choice and left the game, the players made their Choice and took a knee. First amendment rights is FOR ALL.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!!!!!  Willow Tree and I agree on something!  

Yeah, I agree, Pence shouldn't have gone to the game, because he and Trump have been screaming about the player protests for the past couple of weeks.  Pence KNEW that they would be taking a knee, and still went, just so he could make some kind of empty gesture. 

If he REALLY wanted to protest, he should have stayed home and saved the taxpayers the money on his flights.   He could have tweeted from his living room and gotten more accomplished than walking out of the game just as it starts. 

Wasteful.  

And if this is "winning", tell Trump I'm already tired of it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2017)

Would Pence have paid for his ticket ? Massive gesture if he has done so.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The kneeling narrative has nothing to do with the military or the flag. Some wanna make the narrative to be about those issues, that's Fake NEWS. The narrative is is about Justice for ALL. I'M from a military family with members that served in all 4 branches with 30 years and less. Crazy Mike Pence made a choice and left the game, the players made their Choice and took a knee. First amendment rights is FOR ALL.




Cool, and I agree with you.  I won't have any problem as soon as Pence writes a check for the quarter of a million dollars his stunt to exercise his rights cost tax payers.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



We are sooo close, so very close.  The only question is - when will it finally boil over.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I didn’t say I agreed with it, I quit watching the NFL, quit watching newscasts and listening to sports shows because of this silly crap. 

They have every right to respond to the protests as the athletes or you or I. 

It doesn’t rate 185 on my list and you say you don’t care, but here we all are taking time out on a Sunday talking about it, so we seem to care a lot more about than we should. 

Government wasting money? Why is it no one cares unless we object to what it’s used for? So, I have n issue with a President spending money, we waste a lot more money in government than on Presidents.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Of course not...trump never uses his own money.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe he was too busy to know that Luck wasn't going to play...and he left because Brissett is black.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




I've complained quite a bit about the government wasting money, and Trump and his crew have to be quite stupid to pull this stunt in the middle of all the controversy surrounding his cabinet members wasting tax payer dollars on private plane trips.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Pence may have felt he had no choice, we don’t know but that is far from being “forced”. Sorry you don’t know the meanings of phrases and words.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I do not know! I know if this had been said about obama there would be hell t pay! Libtards are special assholes!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

White supremacy is the power to define kneeling as more disrespectful than the murder of black lives.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



We allowed rioting when Trump was elected, the President at the time said and did nothing. Were you afraid then? They were violent and destroyed private property. I’m not sure why racists are scarier than ELF, they actually crippled people for life. 

If they are protesting peacefully, why are you afraid?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 8, 2017)

Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Did you see what Trump's own son said once?  He said Trump Sr. never really "asks" anyone to do something.  Even when he does "ask" someone to do something, there is no choice, he is actually telling to do it.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> White supremacy is the power to define kneeling as more disrespectful than the murder of black lives.


Are you suffering from bipolar disorder?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crazy Mike wasn't only person to walk-out of a Football Game, Cincinnati Bengals Stadium Is HALF-EMPTY


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe the crowd can take a knee to protest CTE.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Mike wasn't only person to walk-out of a Football Game, Cincinnati Bengals Stadium Is HALF-EMPTY




Uh... the stadium was half empty because it was raining the entire game, and the team was 1-3 going into today.  However actual ticket sales it was sold out, how do I know?  It wasn't blacked out where I live.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


Tell us, what "rights" do they not have?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2017)

August West said:


> The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.


Beat a rape charge...you mean like your orange buddy?


TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The NFL players are just trying to tell NFL Fans that they hate the Soldiers and Policemen who gave their lives so that dumb racist NFL Players could be rich and famous. ........and the boycott continues.


 You are confused.  It was Trump that doesn't like POWs, trashed John McCain's service record & attacked a Gold Star family.

You voted for that jackass so shove your fake outrage about the anthem.

You people are disgusting fucks who are so easily duped.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone know how many Colts fans followed Pence's lead?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2017)

theHawk said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


The right to be black & unarmed & not get killed by the police?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No it isn’t. It was the suppression of free speech that enabled Hitler to do what did. Once in power he demonized Jews, he demonized gays, he tried to take away guns, he tried to suppress speaking out against government. The Constitution is strong enough to allow the freedom of expression no how vile you think it is. 

If we restrict freedom of speech and expression we will do exactly what Germany did while Hitler was in power. 

Research Hitler, his control of the media led them do a dark road. 

Sorry but you are very wrong on this point.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> This journalist puts this issue exactly how I feel.  You guys (And you know who you are) need to take a few minutes to read this.  This part of his article is pretty funny though.
> 
> "*Next up, Mike Pence will attend an R-rated movie and walk out in protest if there is any foul language, violence or adult situations.   (    )*
> 
> ...



That is exactly what I said it is a PR stunt and he dhathright to do it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


F off p---k


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


No asshole. Skye did not second your death wish on the Pres. And VP!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

miketx said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?
> ...


I think it is obvious and the SS likely had prepped to leave early as well.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

"While everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I don't think it's too much to ask NFL players to respect the Flag and our National Anthem" - Crazy Mike Pence


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


PATIENCE...  It's coming.  It's coming...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.


Awww the po widdle librulls can't accuse the VP of sexual harassment.   What a piddy.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Look scumbag If  I even had a fuck I wouldn't give it


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



They already have that right.  US prisons are full of blacks that were arrested without being killed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good. The players likely couldn't care less. They were there to do their jobs which is to play.
> 
> To kneel in protest is their right as citizens and taxpayers.



I agree, it was done to or for the general public, not the players. They as everyone else in this country have a right to peacefully protest and we, including the players have a right to respond peacefully the way we feel.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?
> ...


Disrespecting the flag is being done by the players, and those offended are somehow being tribal?

roflmao


----------



## Ravi (Oct 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.
> ...


You'd have to be pretty hard up to get sexually harassed by pence. Did you get counseling?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "While everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I don't think it's too much to ask NFL players to respect the Flag and our National Anthem" - Crazy Mike Pence



What is "crazy" about that?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Nice job admitting your limp dickedness! Hilarious!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence thinks it's improper to have a one on one dinner with a woman who is not your wife.

Libs think it is "personal" when you blow jizz all over an intern in the Oval Office.

I think we know who the misogynists are.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Before 2016 I would tend to agree, now...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



And that person has the right to tell Trump no.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > DIVISIVE is always the way to go , what good American wants to stand with scum OldLady ,
> ...


So Pence is being divisive because he is doing something you disagree with?

But the stupid spoiled rotten nitwit millionaire players were not being divisive by using a national stage to insult out flag, our people and our Republic by kneeling through the NA?


roflmao


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crooked Crazy Pence flew from Las Vegas to Indianapolis… seemingly for the staged walkout… now he's flying back west to L.A.


----------



## radical right (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game



WOW, we paid for VP and his secret service entourage to go to the game. They already paid their money, and they walked out.s  More taxpayers money wasted


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

49ers Eric Reid reacts to Crazy Mike...

49ers' Eric Reid: VP Pence leaving Colts game due to anthem protest was 'PR stunt'

"First of all, does anybody know the last time he went to a football game? With that being said, he tweeted out a three-year-old photo from the Colts game," Reid told reporters, referring to what appears to be Pence reusing a photo that was originally taken during the 2014 season.
Reid continued: "With the information I have, the last time he went to a Colts game was three years ago, so this looks like a PR stunt to me. He knew our team has had the most players protest. He knew we were probably going to do it again. And so this is what systemic oppression looks like -- a man with power comes to the game, tweets a couple things out and leaves the game with an attempt to thwart our efforts. Again, based on the information I have, that's the assumption that I made."


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Definitely smells like a stunt.
> No way in hell they thought no one would kneel.
> .


If Pence attends the game to see Mannings jersey retired contingent on there being no kneeling during the NA, but millionaire nitwit players kneel and then Pence leaves, that is not a stunt, that is being true to your principles even if you thought it would likely happen.


----------



## radical right (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence said he would walk out of any event where they disrespect our soldiers, our flag or our anthem.

How about when Trump called John McCain a non-hero.  Or Trump disrespected the gold star family.  Why didn't pence walk out?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Not divisive. Consistent.
> ...


More Trump Hysteria, sure


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

radical right said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



It is bullshit, I agree.

Elected officials should not travel on the taxpayer dime for any reason. Good call. I support you.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2017)

Good for Mike Pence!!


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.


So people disrespecting our troops on national tv isn't an issue to you? Go to hell you stupid fuck! Luckily Trump is our president and we aren't worried the way we were under Obama.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna vote twice next year.  At least twice.


If your a Democrat that is probably down from a normal 6 to 12 times.

You protesting your own party now?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Thank God for college football. The kneeling players of the NFL have politicized and ruined what was an escape from the 24/7 barrage of bad news, and the political divide in this country.


I watched the Maryland-Ohio St massacre yesterday. College ball is far more entertaining.


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

... and righties accuse lefties of being all symbolism and no substance.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Is that before or after you support what gender that child decides to be, with your blessings what ever it decides?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It was a stunt.  Pence flew in on taxpayer money and left as soon as they kneeled and then took a government plane off to a fundraiser in the west.
> ...


Everyone knows that there are leftards on the internet.

So whats you goofy point


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 8, 2017)

No reason to wonder now why the NFL is the least popular  sport in America 

-Geaux4it


----------



## radical right (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> So people disrespecting our troops on national tv isn't an issue to you? Go to hell you stupid fuck! Luckily Trump is our president and we aren't worried the way we were under Obama.



I hate people who disrespect our troops. * Like when Trump disrespected John McCain, or the gold star family.
*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

There is no doubt that Pence realized a black man was the Colts QB, so he left the game.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.
> ...



The military swears an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic.  They don't swear an oath to the flag or the anthem, but to the Constitution.

I swore that oath six times over the 20 years that I was in the U.S. Navy, and served in 4 war zones.  If I support and defend the Constitution, I also have to support the parts where it says free speech and peaceful protest are allowed.

I don't feel disrespected if a player takes a knee.  Why?  Because they are exercising their Constitutional rights, which I spent over 20 years of my life defending, and I will also defend it against those who would stop others from exercising their free speech. 

Quick question jknowgood................how many years did YOU serve in the military?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Great protest, just like the players not standing. It’s all good.


The kneelers are not good in that they insult our nation, our veterans and our people.

To me that is like burning a cross.

The NFL could stop it but wont, so fuck the Nitwit Felons League.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> I am loving this!
> 
> It is consistent with any cult.
> 
> They spent an entire lifetime loving foolball, but claim they are throwing it away cuz they were ordered to by the clown in chief.


No, you stupid fuck I quit watching football because your kind kneel. While this poor woman will never be able to stand with her husband. Because he died

 fighting for your right to be a trader to your country.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 8, 2017)

How fucked up is it that pence craves trump's approval?


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> No reason to wonder now why the NFL is the least popular  sport in America
> 
> -Geaux4it


Because the least popular vice president doesn't like it?

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Do you think he's going a little overboard in playing to the base?  Is there a point where it would be good to lighten up on this stuff, or do you think he can avoid turning people off and win again?
> .


Not as long as the NFL lets its millionaire moron players insult our nation, our veterans, our Republic and our people by kneeling through the anthem.

The NBA for Christs sake put a stop to it, and so can the NFL.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> How fucked up is it that pence craves trump's approval?



That's why he left the game when he realized the Colts QB is black.

We all know the Trump administration is racist.  This racism by Pence is so obvious.


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> There is no doubt that Pence realized a black man was the Colts QB, so he left the game.


Word on the street is that his old lady made him leave because there was another woman in the stadium.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Huge win for Trump.He is lucky that there isnt much going on in the world or he would be pushed for time on this big issue.
> ...


This is what Timmy laughs at.


You stupid fuck doesn't have the guts this woman of a hero that sacrificed his life for this country, for you to be a traitor, has. Why don't you move?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So it’s okay for a person to kneel and it’s not okay for a person to leave the game as a response to the protest?
> ...


This is the epitome of idiot leftardism today.

Upset with Pence being offended at the insult to our nation, veterans and people but AOK with the insult to our country.

The only thing that would make leftards more happy with the self-destruction of the NFL is to see the players burn the flag before each game.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


Melt down? He doesnt need to melt down when his plan is already working. Hes turning the public away from NFL teams who kneel, quite effectively.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Crackerjack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > There is no doubt that Pence realized a black man was the Colts QB, so he left the game.
> ...



That makes sense too.

Bill Clinton would have blown his jizz all over those women in the stadium.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The shrinks who early on saw the malevolent streak saw more than I did.  I like to be sure before forming my opinions, is all.


Yeah, diagnosis across the media gap is always so accurate, roflmao


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


The ones with cankles, anyway.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 8, 2017)

Ironic the man that stared this whole thing Colin Kaepernick  said he  will stand for the national anthem if an NFL team signs him this season.  So a Job is more important than his convictions.
Colin Kaepernick confirms desire to play in NFL, per CBS report


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

radical right said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > So people disrespecting our troops on national tv isn't an issue to you? Go to hell you stupid fuck! Luckily Trump is our president and we aren't worried the way we were under Obama.
> ...


John Mc Cain has proven after his sacrifice to be a piece of shit. Sorry, so did Kerry.  So I have no time to deal with you. You support actual traitors to our country. You do realize it was Mc Cain that stopped the measure to keep obamacare alive for a little while longer? Just to make Trump look bad.


----------



## dblack (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pence is exercising his right to free speech.  I didn't see any NFL players trying to stop him.


Nor have they called him a son-of-a-bitch for leaving.


----------



## radical right (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> You stupid fuck doesn't have the guts this woman of a hero that sacrificed his life for this country, for you to be a traitor, has. Why don't you move?


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Except Pence should not have gone in the first place!



Why?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He has a right to peacefully protest however he wants. We have the right to respond to the protest. It’s all good. It’s called America and Trump is getting his way by everyone focusing on this issue.
> ...


You lefties are going to spend a long time in the political wilderness if you cannot figure out why Pence left the stadium in response to the continued insults to our flag, veterans and people.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Quick question jknowgood...............you seem to have quite the opinion on McCain and his service, so just out of curiosity, how many years did YOU serve in the military?  Me?  I did just over 20 years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Crackerjack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Maybe the beret turned him on. It certainly wasn't her face or body.

Yes, I body shamed.


----------



## dblack (Oct 8, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> This was a well orchestrated, but lame, stunt engineered at the expense of the taxpayer.



That's just how Drumf rolls!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Don't forget how he shit on McCains service , gold star families , and dodged the draft !


You are a fucking liar.

He said he prefers heroes awarded for fighting in battle to heroes awarded for being prisoners, he never insulted gold star families and he got a deferment and did not dodge the draft.

Welcome to my ignore list, shit4brains liar.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Not facts you fucking liar.

Welcome to my ignore list as well.


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


She probably did for him what his wife wouldn't do. Like not being a soulless psychopathic bitch, for instance.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Its pretty rank that you seek to exploit the sacrifices of dead servicemen to make a narrow partisan point. You make me want to puke.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


None, but by your words you were probably more like a Kerry type of soldier. Nothing done unless you can benefit off of it. I didn't support most of Obama's policies, but I would never disrespect our soldiers. Unless they are the Kerry type, which I wonder how many soldiers lost their lives, because of his lies he said about them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> The NFL players used their freedom of speech Trump and Pence used theirs I'm not sure why you guys can't get this. There is no controversy it's people doing what they have a right to do.


The nitwit millionaire ballplayers do not have that right unless the NFL gives it to them

Fuck the NFL.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 8, 2017)

Crackerjack said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to wonder now why the NFL is the least popular  sport in America
> ...



You said that, I didn't

-Geaux


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Like I've said many times before, there is nothing disrespectful towards the military for those taking a knee.  Why?  The military has sworn an oath to support and defend the Constitution, which means supporting the stuff in there like peaceful protest and the right to free speech. 

I will stand for the anthem, because that is who I am.  But, because of the oath I swore to the Constitution during my military service, I will allow others the right to take a knee and protest, even if I don't agree with it. 

And, there are a lot of military members who feel the same way I do.  But, then again, I actually served this country, unlike a lot of the bed wetters who are getting their panties in a bunch because of the players kneeling.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

radical right said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > You stupid fuck doesn't have the guts this woman of a hero that sacrificed his life for this country, for you to be a traitor, has. Why don't you move?


Tell me did you kneel at his grave to protest?  Protest his sacrifice?


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah, I agree, Pence shouldn't have gone to the game, because he and Trump have been screaming about the player protests for the past couple of weeks. Pence KNEW that they would be taking a knee, and still went, just so he could make some kind of empty gesture.
> 
> If he REALLY wanted to protest, he should have stayed home and saved the taxpayers the money on his flights. He could have tweeted from his living room and gotten more accomplished than walking out of the game just as it starts.
> 
> ...



Vice President Pence set a great example.

AMERICANS don't like these prima donnas denigrating our flag, National Anthem, police, and military.

Stunning!  When has anyone seen or heard of a Progressive whining about spending money?   What FUN!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> How fucked up is it that pence craves trump's approval?



Not fucked up at all.   I would think most VP's would want their Presidents approval.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

They have the right to protest and everyone else has the right to protest their protest.  No one has denied them their protest.  They have not been arrested, there is no gulag for protesters.  They are just upset because they have been met with disagreement.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Gimme that hat, buster.  Good for the Mayor and the cops.  They most likely didn't have a permit.  Harass the shit out of them



You dont need a permit for demonstrations that have only 50 people or less.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


I said none, but none is better than being a John Kerry type of soldier. I just wonder how many times you put people in harm's way. Kerry did quite a few times.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> At what point does having unpopular ideas cross the line into criminal behavior? Is it only when white people think them?


White LIBERAL people.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Taking a knee at the grave of a fallen soldier isn't a protest, it's a sign of respect and sorrow that a fellow service member has fallen.

You DO realize that when they have a memorial ceremony for fallen soldiers on the battlefield that they put up their boots, rifle and helmet as a way to remember them, and a lot of their comrades will go up to the display, take a knee, say a silent prayer, then stand and go on their way. 

But, if you had actually ever served in the military, you might have understood that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good. The players likely couldn't care less. They were there to do their jobs which is to play.
> 
> To kneel in protest is their right as citizens and taxpayers.


Only because the Nitwit Felons League allows it.

They have no Constitutional right to protest on the clock.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


There is some kind of sport on TV today?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

radical right said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > So people disrespecting our troops on national tv isn't an issue to you? Go to hell you stupid fuck! Luckily Trump is our president and we aren't worried the way we were under Obama.
> ...



I can agree with you on McCain, that was a stupid comment, but Trump was attacked by the Gold Star father first.  He merely struck back and it was  warranted.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Oh well, I see It differently. I quit watching, because of the fact.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The kneeling narrative has nothing to do with the military or the flag. Some wanna make the narrative to be about those issues, that's Fake NEWS. The narrative is is about Justice for ALL. I'M from a military family with members that served in all 4 branches with 30 years and less. Crazy Mike Pence made a choice and left the game, the players made their Choice and took a knee. First amendment rights is FOR ALL.



Protesting imaginary problems by insulting our national flag that represents We the People is not only stupid, but it is also irrelevant as the nation of all of us is more important than the idiocy of a few of us.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game


Damn right


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> White supremacy is the power to define kneeling as more disrespectful than the murder of black lives.



The Flag represents the Constitution which expresses the right of We The People as expressed by us.

the nitwit felons are not protesting any murders only their own gullibility.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Except Pence should not have gone in the first place!
> ...


Because he knew they would disrespect, the flag, the country, and the military! They did not fail him either!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Interesting................you have been screaming on this thread about how disrespectful it is to the military because NFL players are taking a knee, but yet you have no problem insulting my service and bad mouthing me.  Hey, I'm a retired member of the military dude. 

As far as putting people in harms way?  Nope, never did that.  Matter of fact, I was a member of the at sea fire party, NBC warfare teams, as well as have earned no less than 3 Navy Achievement medals, all of them awarded by an Admiral, and the last two tours of duty I did in the Navy were back to back independent duty tours.  You don't get to go on independent duty if you're not one of the best there is in your field, and I was.   The first one was being a department head on the USNS CONCORD (T-AFS-5), and the second one was running the MEPS here in Amarillo TX for three years.  

Nope, never had a problem in the Navy, matter of fact, had a whole lot of fun and my career was pretty distinguished.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Proud of Pence?

Second that.

I think Trump is a train wreck and I think that Pence is an obscure functionary.

Nevertheless, this was Leadership by Example, and well done.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > White supremacy is the power to define kneeling as more disrespectful than the murder of black lives.
> ...



The flag represents the Constitution...

So it is more important to respect the flag than it is to respect a person's rights given to them by the Constitution?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Oct 8, 2017)

radical right said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > So people disrespecting our troops on national tv isn't an issue to you? Go to hell you stupid fuck! Luckily Trump is our president and we aren't worried the way we were under Obama.
> ...



Did you vote for McCain after Obama disrespected him?


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> trump is on a roll *One cabinet member says he's a moron* and a senator from his side says the WH is an adult day care center


YOUR First point was a lie, second point was from a worthless do nothing senator, a member of the swamp. They like to scream as the die off. I think it's an oxygen thing that hits them as they suddenly realize they now have to get a real job! No big deal.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Lol, Kerry got three fast purple hearts, left and was a traitor towards other soldiers. Calling them rapist, child killers and so on. If you served with honor, I apologize. But the way I see it, if you are lucky enough to be an American you should support our troops. Stand for the anthem, if you want to protest. Find another way.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Crackerjack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



I'd imagine Hillary Clinton blowjobs are not the least bit satisfying.


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Probably has a lot to do with the fangs. Though the forked tongue might make it marginally interesting.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I've said many times before, there is nothing disrespectful towards the military for those taking a knee.



Keep telling yourself that Progressive talking point and maybe even you'll believe it one day!

Commissioner Goodell had the authority to put an end to this nonsense the first time Kaepernick took a knee.  There is a rule about their behavior during the National Anthem.  First time, $10,000 fine.  The second time, $50,000 fine one-game suspension and so forth until he complied with the rules, resigned or was cut.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Crackerjack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



There is not a chance in hell she likes dick.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Wow..................that is a backhanded apology if I ever saw one.  How do you know anything about my service unless I tell you. 

And yeah, I do support the troops.  I'm retired military myself. 

But, I also understand what I swore my oath to when I enlisted, and that was the Constitution, which means that I support everything in that document.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 8, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Pence should have gone to see the Browns - it would have been much easier to get up and leave. Lol...



*"Pence should have gone to see the Browns"
*
So I had to Google Browns American Sports Team, I do not know a lot about American sports, but I got this.





They are all Brown and wear brown, according to the SJW shouldn't this be racist?

Also the colour coordination is sub-vulgar, brown and orange is a definite no no. WTF?!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Like I've said many times before, there is nothing disrespectful towards the military for those taking a knee.
> ...



The reason I keep telling myself is because of the oath of enlistment that I swore to 6 times during the 20 years that I was in the military, which was to support and defend the Constitution, which means I support everything in that document.   If you had actually served, then maybe you would understand that as well.


----------



## Crackerjack (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Well, maybe medium-well on a bed of rice with a side of green beans.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Mo...nica


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game



Those who do not stand for their nations flag are Traitors, if you do not respect your nations flag you hate your nation.

Vice President Michael Pence was correct to leave, those Traitors hate the American nation and also are disrespectful to the American troops who have died fighting for that flag.

What you have are low IQ Traitors throwing a ball around and being paid to just do that and pissing on the American flag, anyone who considers them heroes is also a POS, heroes are soldiers, police officers, nurses, firefighters not 300 pound low IQ POS throwing a ball around and probably going home to smoke Crack and fuck prostitutes.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > trump is on a roll *One cabinet member says he's a moron* and a senator from his side says the WH is an adult day care center
> ...


on that 1st point ,,did you hear him say he never said it????  and the 2nd point  Corker on his worst day is a far better man than either of your 2 skunks in the WH


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



A little heavy handed, but close to the mark.

No need to disparage all NFL players.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.



Alone with a woman.  It has worked for his marriage so why do you want to ridicule what works in making a good marriage for someone else.  How is that your business?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.



Do you always have a need to lie?  Why don't you seek help for that problem?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.
> ...



Liberals are suspicious of any man who doesn't cheat on his wife.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



As a titless WAVE, about the only thing you ever served was coffee!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



You never heard of guys who have a fetish for fat chicks?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game




Freewill, you're rewriting history on that one!

It is Trump and now he's got Pence involved in the costly to tax payer stunt pushing his opinion which is the politically correct stance,

Trump and Pence are trying *to force the political correctness* of 'standing for the anthem//flag', ON TO THE NFL and all NFL players.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravi said:


> How fucked up is it that pence craves trump's approval?



Who said he does?

Vice President Pense is a solid, good man.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Corker is on his way out.  He can say or do anything he wants with no consequences.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



I have, but some of the women that Bill dropped jizz on were actually attractive...like Gennifer Flowers.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


as a president ,,,one doesn't get anything passed when he bashes most of his congress ,  trump is incompetent


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



He bashes Congress when they obstruct, delay, and generally play politics 24-7 and never accomplish much of anything.  That goes for every Congresscritter in power.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

dblack said:


> Nor have they called him a son-of-a-bitch for leaving.



Amazing!  All those multi-millionaires with most having a career of fewer than ten years, doing all they can to denigrate the very people paying their salary.

Sad.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


In battle, would you support your fellow brother taking a knee?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 8, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good. The players likely couldn't care less. They were there to do their jobs which is to play.
> ...



The official statement from the NFL pybluc relations office:

"Players are encouraged, but not required, to stand during the playing of the National Anthem.”


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...


Or maybe your trying to make it okay to disrespect our great soldiers. You want men in girls locker rooms . Just saying.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Taking a knee at the grave of a fallen soldier isn't a protest, it's a sign of respect and sorrow that a fellow service member has fallen.
> 
> You DO realize that when they have a memorial ceremony for fallen soldiers on the battlefield that they put up their boots, rifle and helmet as a way to remember them, and a lot of their comrades will go up to the display, take a knee, say a silent prayer, then stand and go on their way.
> 
> But, if you had actually ever served in the military, you might have understood that.



This has exactly what to do with an NFL player intentionally disobeying the rules of the league and not being punished?

Catch up!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.












I thought protocol required that people in uniform must salute during the National Anthem.

But even if he didn't salute, no hand over heart?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a knee at the grave of a fallen soldier isn't a protest, it's a sign of respect and sorrow that a fellow service member has fallen.
> ...



Not to go sports in the political forum...but why isn't the NFL enforcing their own rules?

If an NFL player wanted to wear a specific color of shoes to pay tribute to Tom Petty, he would be fined and possibly suspended....because "those are the rules".

Apparently the NFL rules have a gray area.

Maybe they can make the rules of the actual game a gray area...let's determine intent in all NFL penalties during a game.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> This journalist puts this issue exactly how I feel.  You guys (And you know who you are) need to take a few minutes to read this.  This part of his article is pretty funny though.
> 
> "*Next up, Mike Pence will attend an R-rated movie and walk out in protest if there is any foul language, violence or adult situations.   (    )*
> 
> ...


Yahoo?!  You're engaging


basquebromance said:


> Trump: You're really hurting our budget, Puerto Rico!
> 
> also Trump: Mike, fly to Indiana for 2 seconds to show how much you hate black people





Lewdog said:


> So it is more important to respect the flag than it is to respect a person's rights given to them by the Constitution?


They're ON THE JOB. Pissing on America is not in their job description.

They can show their contempt for my country off the field.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This journalist puts this issue exactly how I feel.  You guys (And you know who you are) need to take a few minutes to read this.  This part of his article is pretty funny though.
> ...




"If it was planned or staged, Representative Adam Schiff (D-Cal.) raised this question: “After all the scandals involving unnecessarily expensive travel by cabinet secretaries, how much taxpayer money was wasted on this stunt?”"

Adam Schiff: How much taxpayer money was wasted on V.P.’s trip to Colts game?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he is an traitor. One of the reasons Pence left.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Crazy Mike Pence launched his 2024 campaign today


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 8, 2017)

I saw that too.  I have no idea what that was about.  Maybe he was so pissed off at the athletes, he forgot what he was supposed to do?  I have no idea.  But I am curious.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Mike Pence launched his 2024 campaign today


Hope you vote for Hillary next time.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Never negotiate with those who attack our country like Kaepernick does


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game



This was a political stunt. I would say cheap but it was a very expensive stunt. Apparently the press was told that Pence would be returning. This shows it was pre-planned. Trump and Pence should be forced to pay for this out of their pockets instead of taxpayers. It also shows the stupidity of Trump supporters and how easily they can be manipulated.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

And what about the girl using a toothpick behind his wife?






I hope using a toothpick is not considered disrespectful.  Sometimes when you have a piece of meat or corn in there, it needs to come out NOW.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Mike Pence launched his 2024 campaign today
> ...



i dont vote for women.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 8, 2017)

Ridiculous thread.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Nor have they called him a son-of-a-bitch for leaving.
> ...



You are the one denigrating this country. You ignore the Constitution and that is the basis of the country. Not a goofy anthem or flag.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> as a president ,,,one doesn't get anything passed when he bashes most of his congress , trump is incompetent



BUT, President Trump has millions of VOTERS on his side and pressuring their Congressmen and Senators to do what they said they would do or hit the road.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



Correct.  Far be it for the players to omit their childish stunt just once in honor of the United  States Vice President  attending their game.  It's all the Republicans fault.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Not a goofy anthem or flag.



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



If any player displays their pleasure after a touchdown, they are fined.  If they display their disrespect for our anthem and flag, that's okay. 

This is liberal thinking at it's finest.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



How are they trying to force anything?


----------



## monkrules (Oct 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Pence should have gone to see the Browns - it would have been much easier to get up and leave. Lol...
> ...


Hey, Lucy, sorry for such a vague reference. Lol.

The humor in the Browns comment is that they have about a decade long losing record. They're horrible.

That's why it would be so easy to walk out on one of their games.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



Actually,  our  local  news had a report about a committee already planning a perfect season parade--all losses.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Great protest, just like the players not standing. It’s all good.
> ...



I agree, they need to realize what kneeling really means in this country. They are hurtling their cause more than helping. It’s hard to think of lack NFL players as slaves and oppressed.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ridiculous thread.


It's all about diverting attention away from the America hating players


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



Pay for what?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



It's not liberals who are whining about the business decisions of a private organization.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I feel for you guys. It happens to all teams, sooner or later.

I'm a Broncos fan and right now we have three green quarterbacks, and one, Brock, that most fans don't like.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 8, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Ironic the man that stared this whole thing Colin Kaepernick  said he  will stand for the national anthem if an NFL team signs him this season.  So a Job is more important than his convictions.
> Colin Kaepernick confirms desire to play in NFL, per CBS report



Yep, nothing says conviction more than a paycheck. In the end, the money is more important than the cause.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 8, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ironic the man that stared this whole thing Colin Kaepernick  said he  will stand for the national anthem if an NFL team signs him this season.  So a Job is more important than his convictions.
> ...




And the truth has come out... Kaepernick didn't actually say it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


I suspect he was hoping that all the players would have stood for the NA, while having the exit planned if they did not.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ridiculous thread.
> ...




No.  Not really.

I just wanted to see if people that were so upset by lapses in anthem protocol were as upset when the man in uniform beside the VP had a lapse in anthem protocol.

I guess you guys aren't upset, because he's not black.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I suspect he was hoping that all the players would have stood for the NA, while having the exit planned if they did not.



Great display of leadership and UNITY with the AMERICAN People.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 8, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Oh this is rich
> 
> View attachment 153289
> 
> ...


Do you feel the same about Dannon Yogurt for dropping the Cam Newton Sponsorship?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2017)

Is that Peyton Manning next to Pence?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not covered....of course, that begs the question...was the roof closed?  If so, he was right not to be covered.  If it was open, why wasn't he wearing his cover and saluting?


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 8, 2017)

I was watching another game.  I can't imagine many fans followed Pence out.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You are attempting to equate a military man in uniform at attention during the anthem to players intentionally disrespecting the flag. FAIL.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 8, 2017)

The whole thing was set up to impress Trump's handful of supporters.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 8, 2017)

Pence is a phony.  But on point, and in the words of Pence, he is a Christian, a conservative and a Republican - he never promised to be a patriot.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's the disrespectful guy standing next to the guy in uniform? The guy who sold his soul to run with one of the most disrespectful people in the USA? Trump.


----------



## Nia88 (Oct 8, 2017)

So all people have to do is kneel during the National anthem and  Trump goon will leave? I hope the NFL players  kneel at the Whitehouse so the entire Trump administration can leave.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pence is a phony.  But on point, and in the words of Pence, he is a Christian, a conservative and a Republican - he never promised to be a patriot.



And yet he is. A great man. I look forward to his 8 years of driving the left nuts.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> So all people have to do is kneel during the National anthem and  Trump goon will leave? I hope the NFL players  kneel at the Whitehouse so the entire Trump administration can leave.


What an excellent idea.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.
> ...



The Internet*™* said the roof was closed.

He is off the hook...this time.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



He should know better.  WIN.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> And yet he is. A great man. I look forward to his 8 years of driving the left nuts.



You think he is going to run for Senate in 2022?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You're splitting hairs. What you just posted there is Trump, taking credit.  M


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



Thank you for  the sympathy, but we are used to it by now.   The Browns have sucked for many years.  

However we do have a fantastic basketball team  and at the  moment, I have our Indians game  on  pause  so  I can catch up later and  avoid watching  commercials.  I think  much like last  year,  we will end up in the world series.  Hopefully this  time we win it though.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



I don't think we are whining either, we just refuse to patronize the organization.  The  NFL is not  welcome in my living room  and the millions of living rooms like  mine.  If that's the way they roll, this is the way we roll.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 8, 2017)

I hate to say it, but I cannot stop,watching the NFL...even though Jay Cutler is the QB for the Fins.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game



God bless Trump. He disrespects people on a daily basis. He disrespects the country on a daily basis. Then criticizes others for what he thinks is being disrespectful. Nothing like a fucking hypocrite to entertain the masses, most would call such an entertainer a clown.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It's funny how people can see things.

The Confederates were clearly treasonous. And yet some of the people who are not watching the NFL because they're supposedly disrespecting the flag, will the next minute fly a flag of treason. 

It's called compartmentalization. Where people can block out all morals they hold in one block, they can suddenly have these morals in another block and demand that others follow the very morals they're not going to follow in 2 minutes time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



If I asked you to learn the language would you?

If I told you that you needed to learn the language, would you?

If you cannot tell the difference, you really do need to seek professional help.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Right.  Well according to you leftists,  disrespecting the flag is freedom of expression and speech.  However when  people want to fly the confederate flag, that's not freedom of speech because liberals disagree with it.  And  if liberals disagree with others freedom of speech, that freedom  of speech needs to be removed which they did, much like the statues and other freedom of speech you people disagree with.


----------



## Markle (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's funny how people can see things.
> 
> The Confederates were clearly treasonous. And yet some of the people who are not watching the NFL because they're supposedly disrespecting the flag, will the next minute fly a flag of treason.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



The problem with what you say Ray, is that you don't realize that I'm throwing your own argument at you.

Personally if states want to leave the Union, I'd have no problem with that. I believe that people should have a right to decide their own destiny. 

I support Catalonia having an independence vote, I supported Scotland having an independence vote and respect that they decided to remain. I would have respected the Brexit vote for the UK but have the distinct feeling that most people would change their vote now they realize what is happening to the country. I support the Crimea having a vote on whether to be a part of the Ukraine or not, a proper vote. I was marching with Kosovan Albanians in Pristina a year before their independence from Serbia. 

I support people being able to choose to make their own destiny, which is why I also support the US having Proportional Representation. 

In all of this Ray, I'm consistent. 

What isn't consistent is saying the "choice is freedom" and then not wanting people to have choice when they go to vote. That would be YOUR inconsistent views.

Treason is something quite different. The Constitution states quite clearly what Treason is. 

"Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort."

Here, Treason. This is what they did. Whether you support their desire to leave the country or not, the fact remains that it was still treason. 

No, if kneeling during the anthem is disrespectful when the First Amendment protects individuals' right to protest, but Treason isn't disrespecting the Constitution, the Troops of the US Army and Navy, troops who died to defend their country against treasonous people, then you're got a really fucked up point of view.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Liberal nit-picking = LOSE.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Attempting to deflect from the images I posted = LAME


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

A 49ers player said that Pence walking out was "systematic oppression ".  That's truly, truly, crazy.


----------



## Issa (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game


Wasn't he supposed to be boycotting the NFL? Dumb very dumb followers of the orange.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> So all people have to do is kneel during the National anthem and  Trump goon will leave? I hope the NFL players  kneel at the Whitehouse so the entire Trump administration can leave.


Kneeling before royalty is what peasants do when they are beheaded.

However,  I would love to see those black bastards on their knees before the President.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> So all people have to do is kneel during the National anthem and  Trump goon will leave? I hope the NFL players  kneel at the Whitehouse so the entire Trump administration can leave.


Interesting how little respect you have for the will of the American people as expressed in our last election won by Donald J Trump.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > as a president ,,,one doesn't get anything passed when he bashes most of his congress , trump is incompetent
> ...



He has millions more against him. A majority do not support building a wall, oppose repealing Obamacare and deportation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yes, exactly like I said, the NFL is allowing this ongoing insult to our nation, veterans and our people.

so till they put a stop to it I will not watch any NFL bullshit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2017)

What would really be funny is to have these black teams on the playing field.  Out comes Trump.  He walks up and down than says "on your Knees "  Then the anthem plays.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



That is because your liberal media is feeding them a steady diet of lies.  Juts look at the lies made up by liberals in these threads on thus message board.  There are too many to count!


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pence is exercising his right to free speech.  I didn't see any NFL players trying to stop him.



Don’t kid yourself, Pence is plundering public money on politico stunts...probably at request of of the Orange One.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 8, 2017)

It's Rachel Dolezol's uncle.


----------



## Nia88 (Oct 8, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > So all people have to do is kneel during the National anthem and  Trump goon will leave? I hope the NFL players  kneel at the Whitehouse so the entire Trump administration can leave.
> ...



65 million votes say otherwise. Majority of Americans didn't want Don the con. 

And as an American I have a right to not like out current POTUS. 

Did you respect the will of the people when Obama was in office? The right accused him of being anti christ, a Muslim and even not American. 

So spare me your BS about respecting the will of the people.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > The guy standing to Pence's left is in uniform.
> ...


Good grief this shit is overly complicated.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



What Mike Pence did was childish. He deserves no honor as his intentions were dishonorable. It was Donald Trump who started this.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Bullcrap. The fact is that Americans are compassionate and they do not agree with Trump. It has nothing to do with the media. People are not as stupid as you want to paint them.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



He should pay for the extra travel expenses for himself and the Secret Service. They were supposed to go from Las Vegas to Los Angeles yet they suddenly flew back to Indianapolis. They knew that at least some of the 49ers were going to kneel before he went. Why go? A political stunt.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Issa said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...



Turned up just so he could walk out.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



Actually lots of them are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pence is a phony.  But on point, and in the words of Pence, he is a Christian, a conservative and a Republican - he never promised to be a patriot.
> ...



Really, he's a great man?  Why?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect he was hoping that all the players would have stood for the NA, while having the exit planned if they did not.
> ...



What a naive statement.  
Pence knew that players were going to kneel, Pence knew he would immediately leave in planned "spontaneous outrage".
It was just another "act" in the Trump Presidency Reality Show.
Smart people know that Trump is a Drama-Queen. Trumpsters, on the other hands aren't smart enough to have a clue that they are getting played by Trump.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



hence you kneel for the flag.

That's about as LOW as you can get.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Yes, but they didn't accuse him ofnot being PRESIDENT!!!

Greg


----------



## Care4all (Oct 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Through their Bully Pulpit of holding the two highest positions in the land, and encouraging their followers in to boycotting the NFL and NFL Players.....money!


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> 
> Mac, you ought to be happy with them going against PC.
> 
> Trump: I am 'proud' of Pence for leaving the Colts game


It’s so pathetic the way you douche bags butt fuck these two Neanderthals.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



I have defended Obama many times, even after he left office and I basically like the intention of passing the ACA.

And the Constitutional process agave us Trump for President, and if you dont like it you can go crybaby blather till your heart is content but it doesnt change a thing; you do not respect the election result because you are a self centered wind bag.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Through their Bully Pulpit of holding the two highest positions in the land, and encouraging their followers in to boycotting the NFL and NFL Players.....money!



Please, C4A, how are they making money off the NFL's stupidity?

And why is that a bad thing anyway?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Through their Bully Pulpit of holding the two highest positions in the land, and encouraging their followers in to boycotting the NFL and NFL Players.....money!
> ...


  loss of money


the NFL is being bullied in to forcing their players to stand during the anthem....forced to Do the politically correct thing by the president or they will lose a ton of money, through the boycott the president is pushing.


Doesn't matter if it's a good or a bad thing....it matters that the president is abusing his power to hurt American business owners and players and everyone else working for the franchise who are not doing anything at all that's illegal...  just not PC..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> the NFL is being bullied in to forcing their players to stand during the anthem....forced to Do the politically correct thing by the president or they will lose a ton of money, through the boycott the president is pushing.
> Doesn't matter if it's a good or a bad thing....it matters that the president is abusing his power to hurt American business owners and players and everyone else working for the franchise who are not doing anything illegal....


How is it an abuse of the Presidents power to tell the NFL to make its players stop disrespecting the nation while on their payroll?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

Pence is one useless VP, willing to take part in his boss's childish games just to kiss ass, and on our dime too!!!   Learned a lot about him, by this stunt....he's weak kneed....

Rather have Trump than him as President.....at least Trump does things like this stunt, with a purpose....to cause chaos in order to distract from something else, or because Trump needs to be the center of attention....neither admirable......  but Pence.....?   He's just kissing rear end......


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the NFL is being bullied in to forcing their players to stand during the anthem....forced to Do the politically correct thing by the president or they will lose a ton of money, through the boycott the president is pushing.
> ...


It was not part of the original contract, you can't change the rules midstream.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

What if the president decided to make it mandatory that before Mass or Sunday Church service.... every parishioner had to pledge allegiance to the Flag........in order for the Churches to continue to get federal money for their charities?  And the Church was not told this upfront, before they took the money?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > How is it an abuse of the Presidents power to tell the NFL to make its players stop disrespecting the nation while on their payroll?
> ...


No, the NFL has rules that allow team owners to discipline players for showing disrespect to the flag.

The problem is the NFL owners have chosen to not enforce their own rules.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> What if the president decided to make it mandatory that before Mass or Sunday Church service.... every parishioner had to pledge allegiance to the Flag........in order for the Churches to continue to get federal money for their charities?  And the Church was not told this upfront, before they took the money?


Apple, meet Orange.

Church goers are not paid employees of a mass entertainment business.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2017)

The NFL Kneelers  are attention whores pulling a stunt.
Everyone gets it, Democrats are low class dirtbag cretins who hate our country.
The dumb NFL Kneelers will eventually pay the price for their hate through lost advertising and endorsement deals.
............. aaaand the boycott continues


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Why is that the presidents business?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > What if the president decided to make it mandatory that before Mass or Sunday Church service.... every parishioner had to pledge allegiance to the Flag........in order for the Churches to continue to get federal money for their charities?  And the Church was not told this upfront, before they took the money?
> ...


So?  Why does that matter?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is the NFL owners have chosen to not enforce their own rules.
> ...


You are asking me why is it the Presidents business that  the formerly most popular sport in America is insulting the American people?

What do you think his job is when he has sworn to uphold the Constitution and defend the Republic?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Church goers are not paid employees of a mass entertainment business.
> ...


Because no one has the right to protest on their employers clock and the NFL is letting these ingrates do exactly that.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Please....

That is the employer's choice, not the silly president's business.

And there was no punishment listed for not being PC towards the flag for the players in these so called rules.....


----------



## monkrules (Oct 9, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> What Mike Pence did was childish. He deserves no honor as his intentions were dishonorable. It was Donald Trump who started this.


I don't like what the players are doing. I mean, I don't give a shit about their protest, blacks have been whining forever. But I think the players are going about it the wrong way. I disagree with them "protesting" during the game. If they take a knee, who really gives a shit, I don't expect blacks to love America or white people. And anyone who does is being unrealistic. So whether they're patriotic or not, doesn't matter. I think they're insincere in any case. Just a bunch of followers and drama queens trying to get into the spotlight - no different than doing one of their incredibly stupid dances in the endzone after a touchdown.

But Pence is a fucking joke all the way around. He criticizes the players for taking a knee for a couple of minutes. But he, Pence, lives on his freaking knees in front of the Orange Doosh every day of his worthless, phony life. Being a total suckup to trump is obviously his only real job.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> That is the employer's choice, not the silly president's business.
> And there was no punishment listed for not being PC towards the flag for the players in these so called rules.....


It  is interesting that you dont see Trump's defense of the public as part of his job.

and yes the NFL operations manual details punishments for disrespecting the flag, but they are 'may' dorules, nothing mandatory.

So the NFL *can* stop these idiotic protests that are insulting their target audience but the NFL is just too stupid to do that.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


They didn't take a knee to insult the American people....that's complete made up garbage....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> They didn't take a knee to insult the American people....that's complete made up garbage....


Whether that is their intent or not that is in fact what they are doing by disrespecting the flag that represents the American people.

And that is not made up garbage, C4A. Not made up at all.

Did you skip that day in your civics class?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > That is the employer's choice, not the silly president's business.
> ...


They will do it on their time.....after all, they are the "Deciders"....not the govt head.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> They will do it on their time.....after all, they are the "Deciders"....not the govt head.



If the protesters would do it on their own time and not the NFL's air time then it would never have been an issue.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

And Trump does not give a crap anyway....You are being fooled if you think he does....  this is all a game of chaos to him....And payback/vengeance for the NFL....And his moronic need to be the center of attention....And his need to be loved by his followers.....  Sheesh....how you can not see this is beyond me....

10 to 1 he doesn't know the anthem s words, he dodged the draft with deferments, he mocs our judicial system, he breaks our laws, he harms citizens with fake universities....he mocks gold star parents whose son died for us.....   a patriot, he is NOT.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


There are a couple of problems with this, imo.

While it's true, the owners could force the players to stand, they _cannot force the players to be patriotic, to respect the flag, or to love America.
_
So...we're probably better off knowing which players are unpatriotic and which of them probably don't give a shit about this country. It's better that we know exactly where they really stand. Let them live on their knees, if that's where they're most comfortable. Lol...


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Then, why do so many feel insulted?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > They will do it on their time.....after all, they are the "Deciders"....not the govt head.
> ...


It was never really a big issue....the president made it one....when he jumped in to it....

The NFL was already taking steps in handling it by Colin K  being blackballed by them....


----------



## deanrd (Oct 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Because Trump says so.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> It was never really a big issue....the president made it one....when he jumped in to it....
> The NFL was already handling it by Colin K  being blackballed by them....


It was never really a big issue in your OPINION. It has always been a big issue to me and apparently millions of others.

And black balling CK is not handling it when they have hundreds of players still kneeling during the NA.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Because they didn't like what he was protesting...they wanted to shut him up....So they made up their own reason for why he was doing it.... to disrespect the military was the last made up story. Before that it was disrespect for the flag, before that they claimed it was disrespecting our anthem....ecery thing and anything but what the knee benders actually said...to rile the troops and inner racism that they carry within themselves....Is a possibility.

If some white Nfl player took a knee in protest of late term partial birth abortion being legal, the same crowd calling knee bending unpatriotic would be calling the nfl player a hero......


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > It was never really a big issue....the president made it one....when he jumped in to it....
> ...


They had 2 players that had taken a knee BEFORE Trump jumped in to it.....all the others were taking a knee AGAINST Trump and his intrusion.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


No, because we told Trump so .....

Once again, liberals were tone deaf, and wouldn't listen ... now, they are.It's got nothing to do with black rights, nothing to do with BLM, nothing to do with police brutality.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


That's bullshit .... you need to try honesty ... tell me how many players league-wide were doing it .... there were 26 on a single team in London alone for a single game ....

Frankly, I don't give a good God damn why they think they are protesting ... I think they are insulting my country, my flag, and my friends... if that's not the message they want to send, then they need to find a new medium to send it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

monkrules said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Perfect height for their boss's zippers.

Greg


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think he's going a little overboard in playing to the base?  Is there a point where it would be good to lighten up on this stuff, or do you think he can avoid turning people off and win again?
> ...


I could have sworn I saw that it happened at a college game or two.
.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

*MY QUESTION IS THIS....WHEN WILL THE FISCAL CONSERVATIVE WHITE MF'S THAT GAVE AND GIVE DEMOCRATS HELL ABOUT PORK WASTE OF OUR TAX DOLLARS STAND UP TO THIS ADMINISTRATION AND ITS NEED TO ABUSE OUR TAX DOLLARS ON BS TRAVELS BY ITS PEOPLE? MIKE KNEW THE NFL WAS GONNA TAKE A KNEE, SO WHY SHOW UP IN THE FUCKIN FIRST PLACE IF YOU PLAN ON LEAVING? 

WHAT MORE CAN THIS ADMINISTRATION DO TO WASTE OUR HARD EARNED TAX DOLLARS, PEE ON PROSTITUTES WHILE IN RUSSIA AND SEND US TAX PAYERS A DRY CLEANING BILL?*


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe black players should be removed from the roster and replaced with white boys.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


*Make a fuckin point, how? I live for the day, when white opinions no longer matter in this country. What point? This fiscal conservative moronic simp, not only wasted secret service time and money, but also wasted tax dollars showing up in the fuckin first place, like who gives a fuck about this administration and its vp?

*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Maybe black players should be removed from the roster and replaced with white boys.


*Can't do that, how else would ww get rich?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The NFL players are just trying to tell NFL Fans that they hate the Soldiers and Policemen who gave their lives so that dumb racist NFL Players could be rich and famous. ........and the boycott continues.


*No, they just hate your white ass!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That's sending a message.  Too bad the players are too ignorant to understand it.


*No, the message you stupid white piece of shit, is that those hard earned tax dollars you white whore's whine about all the time being wasted on bullshit basics like food and housing, is being swallowed up by the Trump administration, day in and day out, on traveling around the country to achieve absolutely nothing to better lives of anyone save for themselves. Wake up fool, you're being used.*


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It is obviously your right not to watch.....and it is their right not to stand. That is what freedom is all about.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > That's sending a message.  Too bad the players are too ignorant to understand it.
> ...



Hmmm: "white ass", "white piece of shit"....you got a colour problem old poot!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yes; and everyone's right to consider them shit!!

Greg


----------



## Nia88 (Oct 9, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



When did anyone accuse Agent Orange  of not being president?

Also, claiming that Obama was a Kenyan does say that he isn't rightfully president as he isn't an American citizen.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> What bullshit. The players, themselves, have said this is about unity of the players - versus Trump's remarks.
> 
> It long ago ceased having anything to do with black rights.


Unity in their support of Crapperdick's kneeling in disrespect of the Flag and the Anthem.  That was their show of unity.  The fans aren't buying that bullshit.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Between 1961 and 1963.( rule changed in 1963)...he was a Citizen of British East African Protectorate, which became the crown colony of Kenya. He was a Citizen by descent. So how does that affect your view?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Wrong; the issue is now whether one can be both a Natural Born  US Citizen AND a Subject of the Crown Colony of Kenya simultaneously. It is merely a question; NOT an accusation!!

Greg


----------



## KissMy (Oct 9, 2017)

This was an Expensive Tax Payer Funded Political Stunt! Fire that PC asshole!


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Cases in point: about to be dealt with by our own High Court.

High Court tests citizenship of MPs

Greg


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


This trip to Indianapolis was planned for weeks.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Them kneelers at the Anthem have sure earned the contempt of those who love their country...even a little bit. Still; I suppose those kneelers have OJ on their side. 

Greg


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


"white bread?"  Racist much?


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > God bless the President and VP.  They make a stand against political correctness.  Bravo, screw the NFL.
> ...


I am sorry if they don't do as you would like, Obama style.  Instead of caving to the utter BS of the rich millionaires protesting they stand for the country.  We know what Obama would have done, fuel racial divide even more.  Apparently that is what you like, that and anal sex.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Democtats are laughing at that woman standing over her husband's casket.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Yeah, and the majority didn't want Obamacare or Obama bombing Syria or Obama sending millions of paper money to Iran.  Elections have consequences.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Did you have the same opinion for the last 8 years of Obama?


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

radical right said:


> Pence said he would walk out of any event where they disrespect our soldiers, our flag or our anthem.
> 
> How about when Trump called John McCain a non-hero.  Or Trump disrespected the gold star family.  Why didn't pence walk out?


If McCain starts a football game without standing for the Pledge, Pence will walk out.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


millionaires disrespecting the flag, our nation and our vets doesn't bother you, whow I wonder what it would take.   If  constitutional right to do what they did, you folks are playing that card way too much.  the owners could stop them in a minute, or they would be out of work.

The biggest thing is that the protest is based on BS and has been from the start. 

they can knee all they want, but I ain't watching.  Screw the NFL and their millionaires.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 9, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 153276
> 
> Good for Pence at least he doesn't spew fake bs and does what he says, and or does what he means. Puts up with no bs. Unlike trendy leftist fk tards.



So Pence protested?

This was a publicity stunt.  How many hundreds of thousands of dollars of our tax money was wasted on this stunt?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

Freewill said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


there's a vast difference from how obama treated congress and his own people  and how trump does Trump has made may enemies ,,,Just look at what McCain did ,for example


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2017)

Millions of Americans kneel in church every week - are they disrespecting God?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



So the people that voted for Trump aren’t stupid. Thank you, that is what I have been saying. The Democrats have said other wise. So why did they vote for Trump?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Encouraging is not the same as force, Every President has tried to sway public opinion through their office. It isn’t force, we are not forced to boycott the NFL, just as we were not forced to stop watching FOXNews. 

You can’t force people to do something against their will, we all make choices.

Again you used the word encouraging, not the word force in your response. They don’t mean the same, not even close.


----------



## dblack (Oct 9, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Lot's of reasons, I suppose. I'm not as interested in rehashing the past as moving forward. Now that he's a proven disaster, how can we get rid of him?


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pence is exercising his right to free speech.  I didn't see any NFL players trying to stop him.
> ...



BOOM, called it:

*Trump says he directed Pence to walk out* of game if 49ers protested during national anthem


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem



And if he did, would that change what left think of him?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

deanrd said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



Can you provide a list of rights that whites have and blacks dont?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Oh this is rich
> 
> View attachment 153289
> 
> ...



Unlike those useful idiots that are ordered to kneel, Mike at least knows why he left.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He got on your nerves the moment he announced to run.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


>


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



And lefties are going ballistic, again.

What is sad is your assumption that he did that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Every other person figured this out as it happened yesterday and you are proud you figured it out today? Lol! Very funny.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



For you lefties, disrespecting our national anthem and flag is OK, but not giving shit about those who does it is somehow wrong.

Some weird shit you're smoking...


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...



Actually yes.

It's one thing to disagree with a guy on ideological and policy basis, but it's a whole different story when you think of him as a lying piece of shit putting on a show.

At one point I had an impression of Mike as someone with a shred of dignity, but he since got caught red-handed multiple times lying his fake ass off for Trump.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



Yeah, back of the bus comments, we’re in charge comments, clinging g to gun and religion comments, sorry, Obama was an arrogant SOB.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's not how you spell "communist".


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



what the f? my original post is from yesterday.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> If Trump continues on his present course, Pence will finish off his term as president. The religious right is hoping this happens.



Put that on leftist wish list.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Isn't that what Jim Crow laws proponents were saying? Same laws for everyone, how can it possibly be discriminatory?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 9, 2017)

Freewill said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



Sure, why not?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> President Trump says he's the one who told Crazy Mike to leave the stadium...



And?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a "protest" over a non existent issue
> ...



Define "privilege".


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > VP Pence did a great job and insured his Presidency in 2024!
> ...



More leftist crazy talk. Add it to the wish list.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You tell me.  You seem to think it's fine for Trump to start a war with the NFL over it.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Damned straight.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?


if they don't care what he thinks, why should he care what they think?

the fact is they kneel because they want people to care about their cause or concerns for our country. if they didn't care what people think, why protest in front of them? there literally is no other reason to protest in front of people other than to get their attention to your cause.

i also find it funny that people get bent out of shape at people being critical of the kneelers cause they're just expressing their right to speak but those speaking against it are somehow *not* expressing their own views just as peacefully.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Explain it to him!


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 9, 2017)

Further proof of the Trump Regime's dereliction of duty to uphold and defend the Constitution of the United States of America for all Americans.

By attacking a successful and unique American Business they are also guilty of abuse of power.

Americans needs to say to them "You're fired!"


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



It takes a lot of energy to focus on tweet. 

Did by any chance come to you mind that as long players are kneeling during national anthem, it is an issue.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Millions of Americans kneel in church every week - are they disrespecting God?


and they go down on two knees


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Pap  do you really think trump voters are satisfied with his unpresidential performance so far  ?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So what it doesn't really matter why Pence did it he has every right to just as these players can kneel during the anthem to try and make whatever point they are trying to make Pence or anyone else can walk out after they do so to make their point that they find the act disrespectful.
> ...



What is, in your opinion, a controversy here?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

dblack said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


AND the sooner the better


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are hystericsl.  There's no war.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I already know you're against the 1st amendment


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


We have the right to kneel in protest here.  The President is ignoring that and turning it into a flag waving exercise by his nationalist nutter base.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Perhaps the controversy is over Trump Pence worried about who is kneeling and who isn't when NOW they have Turkey to worry about along with Iran NK and trying to pass tax reform


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Not yet  but the moron is on the path to one  if his advisers don't slap him down


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I see you care like you're taxpayer.

Are you outraged?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's it; reach into the bag of tricks for dismissing women who use their voice.  Hysterical, bleeding from their you know where, emotional, blah blah blah.  You've already demonstrated that you can't read for shit, so let's pretend you didn't just come up with another overly literate reading of the post and the situation generally.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 The POTUS has constitutional rights.  Now you know.

But you are ONLY in favor of those rights when you agree with whaver you think they are saying.  Which makes any post of yours about those rights a joke.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > You are hystericsl.  There's no war.
> ...


You're still hysterical and there is no war.

I know what war is ya lunatic.

I'm also a woman so don't pull that I"m-a-woman victim shit with me.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > [/SIZE]
> ...


You're still hysterical and there is no war.

I know what war is ya lunatic.

I'm also a woman so don't pull that I"m-a-woman victim shit with me.[/QUOTE]
Ever see a war with nukes being thrown around  ? THEN you'll know what war is  Trumps war


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




Am I outraged that Pence and Trump wasted what is being reported as a quarter of a million dollars to go to an NFL game to create drama... that is tax payer money that could be spent on much more important things?  Well yeah... and I am a tax payer.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




And the POTUS exercises his right to free speech every day, and I have absolutely no problem if he wants to go to a football game and walk out just to make a statement, as long as he is paying for it, and it isn't being paid for by tax payer money.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No, actually that's not true Si modo.  I listen to lots of opinions I don't agree with and I wouldn't want them silenced.  That doesn't apply to Neo-Nazi's and the KKK type groups because of what they stand for.  They cannot give respect to entire groups of people in this country due to their race or religion.  They actually for some reason hate them.  Their parent organizations from the last century murdered many innocent people under that flag of hate.  So I am perfectly pleased that Charlottesville wants to fine them for an unpermitted rally and that the cops rode their tails as they left town.  No one is cuttting out their tongues or putting them in prison.  They can think what they like.  I don't want to see them gathered together in public spaces  spreading their poison and their threats.  Is that really so awful?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Do you, as communist, support Antifa's free speech right?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I'm not hysterical.  Are you autistic?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Okay, but why does it cost a quarter mill to fly the VP from Nevada to Illinois and back to the West Coast?  There's something wrong with that scenario, too, Lew.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Bold of the man who worked tirelessly to kick trans people out of the military/deny benefits, to talk about “disrespecting our soldiers”
> ...



Correct. Beside, type I diabetes is not self inducted.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Not their "By any means necessary" stance, no.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


/——/ Oh libtards, the tide is turning: 
Jerry Jones gives Cowboys players ultimatum: Stand for anthem or sit for game

By Ryan Gaydos  |  FoxNews.com
Published October 9, 2017

Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones said Sunday any player who disrespects the flag will not play.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear dumb left wing crackpots, your NFL national anthem protests will be remembered on Election Day. YOU LOSE AGAIN LOL


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


Is this by the same folks who said yesterday that Kap was willing to stand for the anthem if someone would hire him?  Because it wasn't true, although the poster said it was from CBS News.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> White supremacy is the power to define kneeling as more disrespectful than the murder of black lives.



Since when kneeling and murder are the same thing?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2017)

Vice President Pence did an excellent job of totally trolling the dumb liberal bigots who hate our country.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

RealDave said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



The question is not why police shot them, but what did they do to get shot by police?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

KissMy said:


> This was an Expensive Tax Payer Funded Political Stunt! Fire that PC asshole!


*The problem with electing an average joe ie average joe Trump....which in itself is a joke.....is that these billionaires have no concept of other people's money. The way these people are wasting tax payer dollars, the way they shrug off the immense costs to tax payers, leads one to believe that conservatives are all about waste when it pertains to the poor, when its about democrats and when Obama was in office...otherwise, its spend, then spend some more and let the tax payer pay for it.*


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Crooked Crazy Pence flew from Las Vegas to Indianapolis… seemingly for the staged walkout… now he's flying back west to L.A.



And?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Colon Kaepernick can't get a job with the NFL because he is dumb left wing knuttjob, so he got a job doing Summer's Eve commercials


*Its okay to pick on Colon.....we all know you white fuck nuts love you some gay "ass"...get it Colon..ass....LOLOLOLOLOLOLO*


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Anyone who says this is a war is a hysterical and ignorant lunatic.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2017)

*all those dumb racist NFL players are going to lose money for an idiot like Kaepernick LOL*


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




A lot of it has to do with the fact they have to pay for all the security to ride back and forth too.  Not to mention how many extra police officers have to be brought in for him to be able to go into the stadium.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Don't forget how he shit on McCains service , gold star families , and dodged the draft !



I won't forget that you're liar.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> it was a planned protest by Pence and Trump on the tax payer's back...



Suddenly you care about taxpayers.

By the way, there is a VP budget...


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Black people fear for their lives when stopped by the police.  The latest case was a guy pulled over for a broken tail light.  The guy ran & he got shot in the back.  The cops said he pulled a knife but when is a knife life threatening when your running away.  

Police are not judge, jury & executioners in this country.

Maybe you should move to the Philippines where Ttrump's buddy believes in that type of law enforcement.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > it was a planned protest by Pence and Trump on the tax payer's back...
> ...


All of a sudden you don't care about tax payers, eh?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > it was a planned protest by Pence and Trump on the tax payer's back...
> ...


Fly from vegas to indianapolis &  to LA.  All to attend a football game for 10 minutes? 

You asswipes think this is watching out for the taxpayer?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2017)

After paying for ten minute appearances at fundraisers for 8 years, democrats have no complaint at what Pence did.  

Eric Reid said that he was personally oppressed by Pence leaving.  That's crazy.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget how he shit on McCains service , gold star families , and dodged the draft !
> ...




Wow,  You are claiming that your orange POS never did those things?
Are you that fucking duped?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol pence won't even be in the same room as a woman unless his wife is there. He sounds like a Muslim.
> ...



Well, she's just disagreeing with Pence on the issue. For her it is perfectly OK to be with another man, while her cuck hubby is waiting for her.

It's a progressive thing, we don't understand it...


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> After paying for ten minute appearances at fundraisers for 8 years, democrats have no complaint at what Pence did.
> 
> Eric Reid said that he was personally oppressed by Pence leaving.  That's crazy.


 And you assholes biched & bitched & bitch.  " OMG Obama is golfing"  OMG Obama went here"

Now you love Trump who is doping far far far worse.

Fuck you & your hypocriosy.

Trump told Pence to go to a football game as a political stunt.

And you don't care/

Oh no, some players knelt.  Oh My God.   Well Pence & Trump  penalized the players that stood, whewre is the respect for those players? 

You people are so easily duped.  You voted for a man that trashed our veterans & then have this fake outrage about players kneeling.

You people make me sick & are killing this country by electing Republican assholes who can't govern.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > After paying for ten minute appearances at fundraisers for 8 years, democrats have no complaint at what Pence did.
> ...


Democrats are killing the country by existing.  We need a good emetic, a purge.

Because football great Peyton Manning was to be honored  and the vice president was there,  the blackies could have extended themselves.   But no.  They proved themselves worthy of being devalued as players and human beings.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


And out comes the racist fuck.  Again.

You would ,love an all white America like the good little duped white supremacist you are.

Fuck you & your disgusting ilk.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> The whole thing was set up to impress Trump's handful of supporters.



The whole thing is about making leftist heads explode.

I couldn't care less if Pence went to the game or walk out after kneeling to national anthem, but I wouldn't mind if pence follows the SanFran Cupcakes to every game and do the same just to enjoy leftist meltdown.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Once again, you have ignored the substance of my posts and have zeroed in on an "argument," if you can call it that, that encourages nothing but mindless arguing about what a word means.  You got any remarks on ANYTHING that matters here?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Anyone who calls this a war...that is YOU...YOUR words...is clueless about what war is, thus is a hysterical lunatic.

Cry some more about my pointing out your hysterics.  Then tell us all how you support the 1st Amendment.  I'll use your words again to show you don't...except when you agree with what you think the message is.

You're an emotional basket case who can't even remember her own words.  Or you could be senile.  Either way, your posts are those of someone who has no grip.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *MY QUESTION IS THIS....WHEN WILL THE FISCAL CONSERVATIVE WHITE MF'S THAT GAVE AND GIVE DEMOCRATS HELL ABOUT PORK WASTE OF OUR TAX DOLLARS STAND UP TO THIS ADMINISTRATION AND ITS NEED TO ABUSE OUR TAX DOLLARS ON BS TRAVELS BY ITS PEOPLE? MIKE KNEW THE NFL WAS GONNA TAKE A KNEE, SO WHY SHOW UP IN THE FUCKIN FIRST PLACE IF YOU PLAN ON LEAVING?
> 
> WHAT MORE CAN THIS ADMINISTRATION DO TO WASTE OUR HARD EARNED TAX DOLLARS, PEE ON PROSTITUTES WHILE IN RUSSIA AND SEND US TAX PAYERS A DRY CLEANING BILL?*


Need some cheese with that whine???


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Okay.  Let's try this.  No, there is no actual, physical war with soldiers shooting at each other.
Are you now ready to respond to my post about WHY I have no problem with Neo-Nazi's being ridden out of town on a rail?  (Legally, of course).


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?


Well he wanted to stick it to the tax payers that funded this trip too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2017)

So, let's review:

Pence left the game because his boss told him to do so. And, his boss told him to do so in order to extract adoration from the people he is using to fellate himself.

Any questions? No? Good.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I already know why.  You're ok with abuse of authority when you are against those subject to the abuse.

Just so you know....No comparison to Trump as he has no power to arrest or prosecute.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 9, 2017)

Tax-funded $250,000 hissy fit 'great value for money' insist Trump supporters

$250k ?
Thats a pricey ticket.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Than they're not kneeling against some imaginary oppression, they're kneeling purely against Trump.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


How did the Charlottesville authorities "abuse" their authority?  Links?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *MY QUESTION IS THIS....WHEN WILL THE FISCAL CONSERVATIVE WHITE MF'S THAT GAVE AND GIVE DEMOCRATS HELL ABOUT PORK WASTE OF OUR TAX DOLLARS STAND UP TO THIS ADMINISTRATION AND ITS NEED TO ABUSE OUR TAX DOLLARS ON BS TRAVELS BY ITS PEOPLE? MIKE KNEW THE NFL WAS GONNA TAKE A KNEE, SO WHY SHOW UP IN THE FUCKIN FIRST PLACE IF YOU PLAN ON LEAVING?
> 
> WHAT MORE CAN THIS ADMINISTRATION DO TO WASTE OUR HARD EARNED TAX DOLLARS, PEE ON PROSTITUTES WHILE IN RUSSIA AND SEND US TAX PAYERS A DRY CLEANING BILL?*



"our tax dollars"

LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > That's sending a message.  Too bad the players are too ignorant to understand it.
> ...



It was OK for previous guy to waste money, was it?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



He's oppressed today.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I posted above how they did.  I'm on my phone snd am not going to link to something I've already posted.

Here is the best I can ...or am willing to....do on the phone.
Charlottesville mayor slams alt-right protest after another torch rally is held


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



The meaning of dignity is not what you think it means.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



It took long time to get rid of Democrat's Jim Crow laws. Are you saying we still have them?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Ethics Group Blasts Pence For Using Government Travel For Colts Stunt*
By Doha Madani
“CAN WE JUST MAKE IT THROUGH A WEEKEND WITHOUT THIS ADMINISTRATION ABUSING TAXPAYER DOLLARS WITH JET TRAVEL!?"


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nope, they're working for private companies and they don't have that "right".


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



As VP, Pence still has no say about Turkey, KN or Iran, or tax reform.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


They absolutely have that right.  And the private company has the right to shit can them.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Oct 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


one of the dumbest comments that I had ever read..


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The violence does't fit under "free speech".


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You totally missed the point.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You are right, perhaps blatantly lying your ass off for the whole world to see is dignified after all


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


*What I don't understand is that for 8 long turbulent years, the fiscal conscious conservatives nickled dimed the Obama administration on everything right down to school lunch costs.....and yet, the billionaires boys club is allowed to literally bankrupt the country...on jet travels alone and its not even a fuckin year yet...unfuckin-believable!!*


----------



## OldLady (Oct 9, 2017)

Si modo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Thank you.  As I expected, though, the mayor said they are looking into their LEGAL options.  These are not local folks; their presence last time caused a murder.  Why would they not be concerned, especially when the group says they're coming back and folks better get used to it?  Bussed in trouble?  I don't think any mayor would welcome that with open arms.  They'd better get that statue down quick.


----------



## dblack (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Of course they do. You don't lose your rights because you're at work.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Black people fear for their lives when stopped by the police.



True. Now let's discuss why are they being stopped by police.



RealDave said:


> The latest case was a guy pulled over for a broken tail light.  The guy ran & he got shot in the back.  The cops said he pulled a knife but when is a knife life threatening when your running away.



He got pulled for broken tail light. 

I got pulled over for not working tail light. I didn't run.

By the way, nobody got shot for "just" broken tail light.



RealDave said:


> Police are not judge, jury & executioners in this country.



They're not. 

Neither is angry mob.



RealDave said:


> Maybe you should move to the Philippines where Ttrump's buddy believes in that type of law enforcement.



I don't give a shit what's going on in Philippines. I'm fine where I am. 

Speaking of drug laws, I wouldn't mind if drug dealers are executed, or at least locked for life.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Black people fear for their lives when stopped by the police.
> ...


*Guess what shit for brains, nobody would mind if their executed, surprised*


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I do care, I just don't think that you lefties should be quiet after all the money that Barry spent.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



"literally bankrupt the country"

$10 trillion s0n, 

$10T,

And you're crying over the flight that every VP is entitled too.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I didn't say they got no constitutional rights. What they're doing is not a right.

Are you saying that they can't be fired for exercising that "right"?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *Guess what shit for brains, nobody would mind if their executed, surprised*



English, please.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


REALITY???

REALITY??

Wherefore art thou??


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



You didn't make one.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



...except I obviously did.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The whole thing was set up to impress Trump's handful of supporters.
> ...


Waste of $millions for each of those trips .. you're so pitiful.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



It was figured out with in five minutes of it happening, anyone with half a brain knew that.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2017)

Why would anyone object to easy access to birth control?


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Millions of Americans kneel in church every week - are they disrespecting God?


Gosh you have it nailed, what a great observation, I hope you didn't miss your MENSA meeting posting it.

Never mine that it has already been said by the "protestors" that it was about not respecting the country.

But you keep on with the intellectual observations.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



I don't think he has done a good job, but I didn't think Obama did a good job. The left has been crying about how stupid those that voted for Trump are and now I see a shift in what they are saying. 

I don't care for Trump giving us his opinion on the NFL however, I didn't like Obama dealing with the beer summit or his comments on Trayvon Martin. To me there are bigger issues for a President to handle, however the President has the same rights as you and I to comment.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


That has got to be the 50th time you have said that.  Yet, nowhere in this thread have i seen a single person say they don't "have the right" to comment or protest.  I have not seen anyone, anywhere say this. To whom, exactly, are you responding?  It's becoming like a tic, or something.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


You'll have to tell me why you didn't.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And the President has a right to his opinion, whether we like it or not. I think he would have better things to do than to express his opinion is such a trivial issue, however he has the same right as you and I to voice his opinion.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Here, they don't have a right to protest at the game.  It is not a first amendment issue. Period.

NFL Players Have No First Amendment Right to Protest During the Game

They do have the ability to quit the team as do the owners have the ability to fire them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



It seems people are bitching about him having the right to say something. I would prefer that the NFL players would stand, that the President wouldn't comment and the VP would just stay and watch the game. None of that will happen and it will be another few more weeks before I watch a game instead of a political event. 

I think the NFL, the President, the VP and the rest of the country would move on however that won't happen. Here we all are discussing it, even while some watched the games. 

I am beginning to think we need to rethink the sport, the concussions and the long term effects are more troubling to me than kneeling or standing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You have rights, however the employer can also terminate someone for not following company policy. Sometimes it comes down to rights or work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


They, of course, do have the right (idiotic opeds notwithstanding), and the owners have a right to fire them. That is not going to happen, though. Oh well, I guess that seals the "big Sunday decision" that boycotting fans will have to make: "Beer and football, or beer and corn hole?" In a way, they have been saved from the hard brain work of puzzling out that choice. They should be thankful, really.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Agreed, well said.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Ask Jerry Jones of Dallas about the "war".


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Black people fear for their lives when stopped by the police.
> ...



Read up the Phillipines because that is the law enforcement you want here in the US.  No trial, just accusations & police kill you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If it causes hate and discontent among libs, it is well worth every penny!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nope.  That is a straight-up lie.  He will not go to dinner alone with another woman.  I can't recall if I ever did in my life either!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, let's review:
> 
> Pence left the game because his boss told him to do so. And, his boss told him to do so in order to extract adoration from the people he is using to fellate himself.
> 
> Any questions? No? Good.



Wrong.

My question is why do you constantly lie?

Have a nice day!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You must work for yourself!  No one else could be that stupid!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Millions?

You really are off the chain!

Loser!


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


In fact, President Donald Trump's travel itinerary cost US taxpayers more than $10 million during his first month in office, according to The Washington Post.

Presidential travel is a highly complex logistical operation involving hundreds of people, dozens of vehicles, and a fleet of aircraft.

It costs about $200,000 an hour to operate Air Force One — here's why it's so expensive


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



That's odd!  We were discussing Pence's trip, not Trump's.  The Vice President doesn't fly on Air Force One.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It's Air Force One only when the POTUS is on board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem



a corrupt politician who does not believe in free speech.whats new?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



He doesn't fly on the 747s dumbass.  He has his own aircraft!  It is called "Air Force Two" when he is on board.

Now, don't you feel just a little bit ignorant?  Now, back to your original deflection...


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Why would anyone object to easy access to birth control?


You can have all the easy access you want .... just don't make me pay for it.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


No, it's you that's ignorant. There are at least 2 identical planes .. either will be Air Force One if the POTUS is onboard.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




I know that dumbass!  We are talking about Pence, you ignorant liberal POS!

Can you get back to your claim that Pence's trip cost millions?

Of course not!  Apparently you are too stupid to follow the thread.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2017)

Woman throws drink on Lakers fans for kneeling for anthem | Daily Mail Online


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2017)

So if I kneel in the White House will Crazy Mike Pence leave?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's review:
> ...


You are delusional ... Trump has turned your brain to tapioca.  What happened is exactly what I described.  Let's review again:

Pence left the game because his boss told him to do so. And, his boss told him to do so in order to extract adoration from the people he is using to fellate himself.

that's right, big guy... you mean less than nothing to trump.  Only Trump matters to Trump.  He is using ALL of you gullible fools... as if Trump cares about the kneeling. What a joke. You've watched Trump con after Trump con fall away limp . They guy has all but told he completely fooled you.  for fock's sake, what does it take?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Hillary lost, buttercup.  Suck it up.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



And the left didn't bitch one bit when Obama traveled and neither did I. But now...


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> as a president ,,,one doesn't get anything passed when he bashes most of his congress , trump is incompetent


Get something passed? are you kidding? this house and senate is never Trump first and congressmen and senators second...both sides.
Trump can see this so his new direction in office is to try and get us to get rid of the do nothings in DC...and that is what we are going to do.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 9, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> on that 1st point ,,did you hear him say he never said it???? and the 2nd point Corker on his worst day is a far better man than either of your 2 skunks in the WH


I heard him say the thought was ridiculous. The idea that he would say something like that and the liar that first said it is what he doesn't get about DC. Then.....dupe!...his head of staff came out and said he did not say it and that it is silly that once again the lie had to be addressed....
But you keep thinking he said it....I will sleep better to know how butt hurt you must be to believe such garbage and fake news. .


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol...abuse of power...looking...gritting his lame ass teeth to find something in the law to punish them.... when they followed the law to a tee.  And cops harassing them on a right of way.  It's called a "right" of way for a reason.....

Nah...no abuse of power there.

Denial is your happy place.


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They'll all be crying in their pillows tonight, I'm sure.  Like they care what 100% white bread like Pence thinks of them.
> And are we sure that's why he left?  Another meltdown by our Pres, perhaps?



Kaepernick started last season with a stunt to attract attention.  He wasn't getting what he wanted so, like a spoiled child he acted out.  Now that he's now being ignored, sitting at home NOT collecting a million dollars a year has gotten his attention.  Now he's whining...wait...wait...forget that other stuff, I'll stand and respect our country.  Sorry Colin, now you'll have to get a REAL job.

NO ONE CARES what the players think.  The players proudly pulled their stunt in front of Vice President Pence, only to have the Vice President say, fine, you pull your stunt, I will too and walk out on you.  In effect, just like fans are doing.

Meltdown for the disrespectful players.

Too bad, so sad!


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



In your own mind.

And if your point is that proponents of Jim Crow laws, or to name them - Democrats, were saying that those laws were the same for everyone, you're delusional.

As I said, there is no point, just blabbering.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Where did you get that number? 

Millions... millions... OMG, millions.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Pence looks like a total fool now. 

Pence also now hates trump for cutting his legs out from under him with trump's stupid tweet

Talk about the gang who could not shoot straight


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Why would anyone object to easy access to birth control?



Who is objecting that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Where have I said I want it here? Quote it.

What I said is, "I wouldn't mind if..."

Grow up, snowflake.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


"A trip to Mar-a-Lago costs taxpayers approximately $3.6 million, according to a Government Accountability Office report," the website says.

How much do Trump's trips to Mar-a-Lago cost?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > as a president ,,,one doesn't get anything passed when he bashes most of his congress , trump is incompetent
> ...


OK, let's go with this

You claim trump will get er done (whatever the hell that is on any given day which will flop-flop the next day) and he is so clever, he has made enemies of his own posse the GOP ON PURPOSE?

LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Maybe you should read the reply before you post.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Are you still talking about Pence?


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 9, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> OK, let's go with this
> 
> You claim trump will get er done (whatever the hell that is on any given day which will flop-flop the next day) and he is so clever, he has made enemies of his own posse the GOP ON PURPOSE?
> 
> LOL


What you all are missing is how much better the economy is doing and the record low illegal border crossings. 
Hell..... the faith in the growth of the economy has improved millions of lives in less than one year. Just the right message from the White House has improved all of our lives.
You butt hurt liberals will never win standing against that. 
And neither will the anti Trump republicans. 
Get used to it...the nation is changing for the better with you or without you.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You think there's no security or motorcades for Pence?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I don't. I know there are.

But you were talking about millions. When I called you on it, you switched to Mar-a-Lago trips.

Now you're back to Pence. Stick to the topic.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 9, 2017)

Just another.....


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The trip Pence took is farther than from DC to Mar-A-Lago. Can you grasp that?


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Did Pence really not expect this?
> 
> Did he just show up to make a point by leaving?



Vice President Mike Pence had this game on his schedule for quite some time.  He is a fan of the Indianapolis Colts, his home team, and state.  Peyton Manning was to be honored in the pre-game ceremonies.

Prior to the game, President Trump and Vice President Pence discussed the probable stunt by the players and determined a course of action.

He did the right thing.  One stunt merits another.  Progressives are getting their panties in a twist because of the pushback against their childish anti-American stunts.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Can you grasp that the price is not in jet fuel only. 

The devil is in the detail(s).


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Markle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Pence really not expect this?
> ...




Yeah he has so much respect for Peyton Manning he upstaged his ceremony.  Classy.


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Tribal, divisive. There's more to this, I hope.



Tribal, divisive.  What does that mean?


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Yeah he has so much respect for Peyton Manning he upstaged his ceremony. Classy.



Vice President Mike Pence is a big fan of the Indianapolis Colts and Peyton Manning.  The ceremony for Peyton Manning took place before the playing of the National Anthem.  Cute, desperate try!


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he has so much respect for Peyton Manning he upstaged his ceremony. Classy.
> ...




No one is talking about Peyton's ceremony.  They are all talking about Pence's stunt, and not in a positive way either.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



There are things that happened, and things you wish have happened. 

Grow up, snowflake,


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 9, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...




You are still using the term snowflake?  Do you own an 8 track too?


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> In fact, President Donald Trump's travel itinerary cost US taxpayers more than $10 million during his first month in office, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> Presidential travel is a highly complex logistical operation involving hundreds of people, dozens of vehicles, and a fleet of aircraft.
> 
> It costs about $200,000 an hour to operate Air Force One — here's why it's so expensive



Most amusing!

My Progressive good friends had no trouble, whatsoever, about the spending associated with the travels of the Obama's.


----------



## Markle (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> No one is talking about Peyton's ceremony. They are all talking about Pence's stunt, and not in a positive way either.



Depends on who you talk to doesn't it?  The Peyton ceremony was the purpose of the visit.


----------



## dblack (Oct 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Technically, I have an employer - but I've always worked strictly for myself. 

What's got you confused? Do you think we forfeit our rights when we accept employment? Or are you one of these who just don't "get" rights in the first place?


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.
> ...


Wow, that sh!t must be good.  Cuz there's even a dude who's after it:


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

If Pence has to pay $200,000.00 to get there and then can't get a single person to leave, besides himself, even with the two worst teams in the league  playing, then America probably gets it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Markle said:


> One stunt merits another.


Do you suppose we can ever get past "stunts", or is this really the best we can do?

We're not better than this?
.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 10, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > One stunt merits another.
> ...


Guess not, Pence told the press to stay in the van.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


It's becoming pretty clear that this was staged.  Playing to the "base".  Again.

At some point, someone, on one "side" or the other, is going to have to grow up.

Or we can just continue with this destructive bullshit from both ends.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Is Trump listening to these protests ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


I can't imagine he is, no one is listening to anything right now.
.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


No his intention was to waste about 80k of taxpayer dough on security..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


But he is paid to listen. People dont protest without a reason. Best to deal with it rather than try and Nuke it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes.  That's just not where we are right now.  Communication is equated with capitulation.
.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 10, 2017)

I think the next ploy of the NFL players will be to stand for the national anthem and then whine about how their owner overlords forced them to stand.   They will compare it to slavery.  More victimhood more pity.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


 What is their reason since two weeks ago?

What would you have anyone do about those reasons?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Sort out the problem.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> But he is paid to listen.


He volunteers his time you moron


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > But he is paid to listen.
> ...


He is making a lot of money by being President. He should at least try and sort out the nations problems.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 10, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Yes.  That's just not where we are right now.  Communication is equated with capitulation.
> .


Trump uses the "Dominance Submission" paradigm of WWF origin


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 10, 2017)

This is what Real disrespect to the Flag looks like .*..Slack Jawed Drool cup Trump Supporting red necks on a Nazi KKK binge *...you see the American flag with a swastika...*you see the US Flag next to the Appomattox surrender Monkey Confederate Flag *....that is worse than kneeling quietly for 30 seconds or it would be if the players were not Black....*Donald Trump thinks these Bizarre Freaks are Real Americans ...Very Fine People *


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don't care if it's staged. Actually, I prefer that is staged to bring even more attention to the issue.

By the way, are kneeling staged?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Probably.

All I'm seeing is attacks, no communication.  Not sure how any of this is supposed to improve anything.

Maybe that's not the goal.
.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> But he is paid to listen. People dont protest without a reason. Best to deal with it rather than try and Nuke it.



Leftists do protest without reason, and when they don't have one, they just fabricate it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 10, 2017)

You want to talk about disrespecting the flag? Trump and Pence are using the National Anthem and our flag as contrived and calculated political tools to divide Americans against each other for no other reason than to stir up anger, resentment, and hate....they are doing it for this guy


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Leftist snowflakes are the nation problem.

As his predecessor said, we won, you lost, now sit in the back of the bus and enjoy the ride.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2017)

...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


sure Mike no Jim Crow laws and no lynching ...none at all...get screened though for CTE...took one hit to the head too many


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



All those done by, wait for it,.... democrats. But it doesn't matter, they're different now, right?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)

we need to replace the divide and conquer of our politics with a new way of thinking: Diversity + Commonality = Unity


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > But he is paid to listen. People dont protest without a reason. Best to deal with it rather than try and Nuke it.
> ...


Nope,you are wrong.People would rather just get on with their lives.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

deanrd said:


> If Pence has to pay $200,000.00 to get there and then can't get a single person to leave, besides himself, even with the two worst teams in the league  playing, then America probably gets it.


I forgot.  Some members of the press left.  It's their job to follow him.  Do they count?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That's deep.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> we need to replace the divide and conquer of our politics with a new way of thinking: Diversity + Commonality = Unity



We?

By the way, what kind of diversity?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> Just another.....


Haw haw


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Explain where am I wrong. Be specific.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem


No, it was planned a long time ago. He was supposed to be there at the unveiling of a statue.  Yet more fake news by the fake news media.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> ...


And Daddy made him leave. Poor Pence.

So why do you suppose Pence stayed for a series of plays, and then left?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


He is our nation's second in command who also happens to have kids serving in the military, he left because a bunch of ungrateful punks and thugs decided to disrespect our country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's not what I asked. Ok, a little more slowly this time:

Why did he stay for a series of plays before leaving?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)

Tennessee man says he was fired after being spotted sitting during national anthem at weekend event


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


What...you think a high profile target like the VP and his heavy security detail can just get up and leave at the snap of a finger?  Were you always this fucking stupid?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes, I believe they can, especially when it was planned. Why not two series, then?  or 3? And the point wasn't to exit the stadium, but rather the crowd.  To "walk out", all Pence had to do was exit the door of his suite and then wait to leave the stadium, which no doubt happened regardless.

 nah, your answer is bullshit.  Want to try another?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You make a blanket statement about peoples motivations. Its not worth engaging because the premise is do dumb.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


He probably told his security detail he wants to leave, and waited until they gave the all clear.  Duh.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


*facepalm


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


So, considering all the horrific things the British have done historically, as a Brit you should have no problem if soccer players start kneeling and giving the finger to the Queen's picture when the Britush national anthem is played before matches?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Nice deflection...pretending the kneeling is to disrespect our country.  I guess it's too awkward for you to admit that they are protesting police brutality.    Yay for Police Brutality, eh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No, he could have done that from the hallway.  Again, bullshit.

try again?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I guess it's too awkward for you to admit that kneeling during the anthem is disrespecting our country.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Oh so you're a Secret Service expert now?  Just get up at will and start walking towards the hallway?  What a fucking moron!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


haha... dude... only you are pretending to be an expert. Better slow down and re-read the thread. Yes, "at will".  yes, indeed.  Yes, i contend Pence could have walked out of his suite at any time he liked. You saying otherwise is just you pretending to be an expert and disagreeing to disagree.


the ironic thing here is that I am arguing FOR your assertion that this was not a planned stunt.  So, back to reality:

Why would he stay for a series of plays?  The answer seems kind of obvious.  I'm kind of surprised you are having such a hard time with it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Leftist motivations are based on false premises and lies.

Just like your post, you claimed it's not worth engaging, yet you engaged.

Typical leftist asshole.


----------



## TheDude (Oct 10, 2017)

Liberals are SO FUCKED UP.  With few exceptions they don't realize they're being had, and their party of preference and liberal narratives prove to destroy from within.

Fuck them and their narrative "it's cuz of police brutality, not because we're disrespecting our country".  That's equal a thief saying they don't steal.  So much for your narratives..............dumb fucks......*.White people are disproportionately killed by the police.  How come libs. screwed up again?*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



They could suck each other off for all I care.

This is my anthem.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Just another.....
> ...



Do you.mean..
*Lord Haw*-*Haw? Kin!

"William Brooke Joyce (24 April 1906 – 3 January 1946), nicknamed Lord Haw-Haw, was an American-born, Fascist politician and Nazi propaganda broadcaster to the United Kingdom during World War II. He was convicted of one count of high treason in 1945 and was sentenced to death."*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> we need to replace the divide and conquer of our politics with a new way of thinking: Diversity + Commonality = Unity


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 10, 2017)

You know, there is zero chance that Pence didn't know that they were going to kneel.  Matter of fact, I think he was betting on it so that he could bitch about missing the game because he's so "patriotic".  Where he screwed the pooch though is when he let Trump know what he was doing, because Trump tweeted about it immediately, and made people curious about what was really going on.

And.........................do you REALLY think it is proper for the president to threaten NFL owners and players with more taxes if they don't stand for the anthem?  I don't, because that is members of the government actively trying to suppress free speech. 

It sure as hell doesn't show what Pence and Trump swore in their oath of inauguration..................

Oath of office of the President of the United States - Wikipedia

*Before he enter on the Execution of his Office, he shall take the following Oath or Affirmation:—"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."**[2]*

Threatening people with increased taxes if they don't stand for the anthem is directly against the Constitution, and Trump and Pence are both guilty.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Just coming back to your point. Everybody stands for the Welsh Anthem and we all sing.
If somebody felt unable to do so I would want to understand why.
Surely that is the way that civilised societies operate ?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)

Roger Goodell tells NFL owners that players should stand. Different tone from 2 weeks ago. Probably because ratings have CRASHED.

this is driving liberals crazy!

ESPN commentator compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2017)

August West said:


> The fans don`t have a problem with these players beating women or dodging rape charges....as long as they stand for that annoying song they are good citizens.




What makes you think fans "don't have a problem" with that? 


Anyone who finds the national anthem "annoying" is looking in the wrong direction.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 10, 2017)

So it turns out the entire thing was a publicity stunt to raise funds for trump to the tune of thousands of dollars in wasted taxpayer dollars.

And this guy is supposed to be an honest Christian.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2017)

Screw that guy.... if you want to improve your country and the well being of those in it, you are a patriot.  the people who show up to town halls to protest a tax on themselves are acting out of self-interest, not patriotism.  As in, utterly the compete opposite of patriotism.  Stupid fucking rant by a stupid fucking white nationalist trying to shore up the base ahead of the next election.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)

The NFL doesnt respect the flag. They respect money. They are bleeding fans and risk losing cushy tax breaks if players continue protests.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 10, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Unfortunately, I believe that to be the case.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




You forgot the word "exaggerated" before the word "police" because the problem is microscopic at best.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 10, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, there is zero chance that Pence didn't know that they were going to kneel.  Matter of fact, I think he was betting on it so that he could bitch about missing the game because he's so "patriotic".  Where he screwed the pooch though is when he let Trump know what he was doing, because Trump tweeted about it immediately, and made people curious about what was really going on.
> 
> And.........................do you REALLY think it is proper for the president to threaten NFL owners and players with more taxes if they don't stand for the anthem?  I don't, because that is members of the government actively trying to suppress free speech.
> 
> ...



Hey, titless WAVE, the President of the United States cannot tax anyone.  Now, go back and start with that assumption.  Once you do that, you can delete your asinine post.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



In WALES?? Understanding? You'd kick the ignorant asshole to death!!! And so would the sucker's mother!

Not standing for the Anthem in Wales? never going to happen!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Tennessee man says he was fired after being spotted sitting during national anthem at weekend event



Good. He can piss off!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah; but that was by DemoKKKrats. They're not REAL Americans. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He listened; said it was crap!!!

Greg


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 11, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> He is making a lot of money by being President. He should at least try and sort out the nations problems.


He is, but Communists in Britain will not like what he's doing any more than real Americans respected the Kenyan Communist ruining our country.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Donald Trump thinks these Bizarre Freaks are Real Americans ...Very Fine People


They look infinitely preferable to your antifa freak that you will not condemn.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump thinks these Bizarre Freaks are Real Americans ...Very Fine People
> ...



Well; not the ones with the swastikas. I consider them cut from the same die; scum!!

Greg


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 11, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Well; not the ones with the swastikas. I consider them cut from the same die; scum!!


Nope. Disagree. Ive always said, if I had to make the choice between the Communists or the Nazis, I'd have to choose the Nazis, though they are both big government lefties.

MY choice is the world the Founding Fathers gave us. They were Conservatarians. They also would have opposed flooding the country with the Turd World. The Communists oppose that sane principle.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 11, 2017)

Pence left so he could rush to the White House, drop to both knees — and give trump more of the serious ass kissing this prez lives for.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 11, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well; not the ones with the swastikas. I consider them cut from the same die; scum!!
> ...


Of course you'd choose Nazi.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 11, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Of course you'd choose Nazi.


Because your communist choice vowed to murder 25 million Americans.  Funny how you guys gloss over these violent antifa rioters.  The ones you call "nazis"  only protest. Your guys destroy innocent businesses.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Not bitching about the right to say something, even though in this situation it is not a right to say something.  We are bitching not about them saying it we are bitching about WHAT the are doing and saying.  Which, I am sure you will agree, is our right.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


What problem?   Just name one or two.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> I think the next ploy of the NFL players will be to stand for the national anthem and then whine about how their owner overlords forced them to stand.   They will compare it to slavery.  More victimhood more pity.


Well folks it didn't take long for my prediction to become true.  Do these players and pundits know that they are not slaves, they can leave the game, and the money, at anytime?  No, I don't think they are that smart.

Michael Wilbon compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 11, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well; not the ones with the swastikas. I consider them cut from the same die; scum!!
> ...


you have made the choice to be stupid on principle


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 11, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Did Crazy Mike go only to create the moment where he left?
> 
> Pence, set to attend today’s Indianapolis Colts game, left as San Francisco players knelt in protest during the anthem



I guess that was his response to their statement


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


FREE ,,you make over 240,000 a year?
If so, you might be cool with Pence’s Liddle’ anti-protest stunt. But most Americans don’t make in a year what Pence wasted by flying, with his security detail, from Vegas to Indy then all the way back to California. 

Mike Pence's Flagrant Waste of Taxpayer Money


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > I think the next ploy of the NFL players will be to stand for the national anthem and then whine about how their owner overlords forced them to stand.   They will compare it to slavery.  More victimhood more pity.
> ...



That’s laughable. ESPN suspended Hill for her tweet suggesting a boycott of advertisers to Jerry Jones, so that must mean Wilbon works for a slave owner. If I went against my companies policies I’d be suspended or possibly terminated, it seems I work for a slave owner. 

This whole thing has gone beyond ridiculous, had the NFL stepped up last year and enforced its policy, had the owners come out early on and headed this off, this would all be over. Now, this will drag out for a long time and it will hurt the NFL’s bottom line. 

This is just all insanity.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Did you bitch about all the flights Obama and Biden made to advance their political agenda when they were in office? They traveled daily to campaign and push their agendas, it is what that office does.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So, why do you suppose Pence sat and watched a series of plays before leaving?  I've read that a few places, let me say now I am not sure it's a fact.  But, if it is... why?  I think the answer is obvious...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He was allowing his security detail to get ready, duh!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why dodge?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I am not dodging.  

Why do you care?    Who had the ball?  What color tie was he wearing?  Was his wife wearing any underwear at the time?  

What difference does it make?

Do you serve a purpose in life other than to serve as a bad example?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Dang you are a sissy.  I apologize to your and your family for any pain and distress I have caused you with my mean ol' question.

Maybe someone else will take up this fierce challenge I have presented


----------



## Roudy (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > I think the next ploy of the NFL players will be to stand for the national anthem and then whine about how their owner overlords forced them to stand.   They will compare it to slavery.  More victimhood more pity.
> ...


Wot a fookin' surprise! As soon as things don't go the Leftie way, fire up the barrage of racist, sexist, homophobic, etc, fake accusations.  Same Leftie playbook, over and over and over.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Sissy?  Man, do you need a testosterone shot!

You cannot answer my questions which are just as valid as yours, which I already answered.

I really shouldn't blame you for your liberalism because it is a mental defect. and no fault of your own.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You didn't even try to answer my question.  I wasn't even asking for a "known fact", just your speculation on why he stayed for a series before leaving.  yes, you are a huge sissy.  you are so "a'scared" that you are going to say something stupid that you are doing a little dance.  Settle down, it's not a game of "gotcha".


----------



## RASTAMEN (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


You are going to research and provide everyone proof Obama-Biden took flights at taxpayer expense to push their agenda.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Worse yet, I quit watching my Steelers.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2017)

pismoe said:


> good for Pence .



hack


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



they have every right to travel to discuss policy.

this is purely partisan garbage.

pence should have to pay for the flight.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No, I don't make that much, about 2/3s of that much.  But what difference does it make?

Now, what if Pence went to the game and no one protested, would Pence have stayed?  I say yes.  So it wasn't Pence that created the situation it was the cry baby millionaires who are trying to get people who don't make half as much as them feel sorry for them.  F..k them and the NFL.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


The Steeler's are glad to see you go!


----------



## Freewill (Oct 11, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


As long as it is patriots leaving and you're staying they will be happy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You know, I think just about everyone is tired of your stupid games so I am putting you out of my misery!

You contribute nothing but stupidity, because that is all you have!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Your problem is you're a John Wayne worshiper.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You have a nice night.

can i expect others here to throw little hissies at simple question?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

jillian said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Sure!  He can pay for the cost of two tickets from Washington to Indianapolis and the taxpayer still gets the bill for everything else.  That will save us a few hundred bucks!  That is all he could be responsible for as he cannot fly commercial.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



What question?  You mean the one that has been bantered about in the whole thread, but since you don't like the answers, you dismiss them?

Who the fuck cares why he waited?  What difference did it make?  He left!  Point made.  End of story.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


"Who the fuck cares why he waited? What difference did it make?"

Well, it could dispel the criticism that it was a "planned stunt".  You know, one of the topics in this thread that a lot of people seem to care about very much.    Now, come on, ... again, just speculation, but also an explanation... why would Pence attend, wait for a series of plays, _then _leave?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Oh my God! He was scheduled to attend that game for weeks in advance!

I swear you are one of the most incredibly stupid individuals to grace the message board with your infinite ignorance!

You keep asking the same stupid questions that have been answered over and over again! How much of an ignoramus can you be?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I didn't say anything about his attendance being planned, i talked about the "stunt" (walkout) being planned in advance.  Geesh dude, you are rabid.  Settle down.

One more time: Now why would he stay for a series of plays, _then _leave?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



OK, moron, one more time just because I think you just might get it!

It was planned in advance that if the player's kneeled during the national anthem, he would leave. 

That FACT has been posted on at least a couple  of posts in this thread.

Now, who the fuck cares (other than you, and you are obviously brain-damaged) why he stayed for one series?

Who had the ball?  Maybe he wanted to see Indy's offense kick San Fran's ass?  I don't know, and I don't really care.

His actions and Trump's tweets sure got the NFL Commissioner's attention!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


"It was planned in advance that if the player's kneeled during the national anthem, he would leave. "

Hmm, I'm not so sure.  I haven't seen anything establishing that as "fact", save for a tweet from Donald Trump AFTER it had happened.  And, as we know, a Trump tweet is not a good standard by which to judge something to be "fact".

And, staying for a play series?  that doesn't seem to jibe, either.  Like, at all.

Seems kind of clear what happened, here.  How embarrassing for poor Mikey.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



If it seems clear, why haven't you bothered to explain your lunacy?

I am serious.  You exhibit some very bizarre tendencies.  When was the last time you saw a doctor?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Because i wanted to see what others thought of it, first.  See if anyone speculated what I did.  I did not think I would be meet with four pages of crybabying over it.  My mistake, i guess. I gotta say, there is a lot of embarrassing behavior here by allegedly "grown men". 

The fact that he stayed for a play series could indicate that the walkout wasn't planned at all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



OK, so what if Pence tweeted Trump and they decided to do it at the last minute.  Does that make a difference?  No!

Seek help.  You are in disparate need of psychological therapy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You joking? Every trip a President and Vice President take and speak is to push an agenda. I don’t care that they all do it, but they will travel somewhere and announce a new idea, or a policy the want to push. Here is an example: 8 in 8: A look back at Barack Obama's eight presidential visits to Arizona

Again just one of many.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Pence is Trumps punk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


" Does that make a difference? No!"

Of course it does, in that it would show the stunt was not planned, but was rather a spontaneous move by the President.  and it also makes trump's tweet regarding the event another in a series of just flat-out lies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You couldn't answer either!  No big surprise.  You liberals should have a convention and the ones who actually show up have to immediately join the Republican Party because that person is obviously too smart to be a liberal.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



And my Raiders. But it’s all good for me. I like to watch sports not politics.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

jillian said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Exactly why Pence should have to pay. It is all politics.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Things aren't going to go well for you this sunday


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So, let's recap.  You have numerous sources that have documented precisely what happened and when.  Yet you voluntarily choose to dismiss all of that because you are convinced that something that has absolutely no impact on the topic being discussed is actually true, even though it makes no difference in the grand scheme of things.

That is the textbook definition of insane.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



They never go well for you, so why are you still here?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Quite big!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


"You have numerous sources that have documented precisely what happened and when. "

we do?  I admit, I have not seen them. I even looked for them, and couldn't find a single account that wasn't sourced back to Trump's own tweet. Where should I look?

I didn't dismiss something I didn't know existed.  And I told you it was speculation from the start.  You're the one that made a big deal out of it and acted like a little manbaby for 3 pages.  Embarrassing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You didn't read the thread?  That's pretty fucked up, even for you!

I was wrong.  You have no redeeming value.  Goodbye.  

Go troll your neighbors children.  Maybe the cops will help you see the light.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



That is just your opinion, that and $2 will get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Correct, it is just my opinion, and it's speculation. But it makes more sense than a planned stunt, with Pence then  staying for a play series.  Agreed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You know, it would only take about 1/10th the energy you put into your constant little hissies to just name a news outlet where i could look.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



They are going fine, am having a steak dinner with my wife and mother and father, then we are going to a movie, then a session in the hot tub.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I have no idea. If they all stood, the. What would he have done?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nice dodge.

I'm guessing he would have stayed. Wait.... i mean, " I have no idea!!!! *dodge*"


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I didn’t say that, I said what I said.  Quit playing your silly games.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You literally said exactly that: "I have no idea".

"I'm guessing he would have stayed" was _my _answer to _your _ question: "If they all stood, the. What would he have done?"


It wasn't a complicated yes/no question.  It seems to make more sense that, given that Pence stayed for a play series, it was more of a spontaneous order from Trump.  Again, speculative, . "Agreed/disagreed?" doesn't seem like trick, or a game.  But, man oh man, has this one been getting people's panties twisted.  I admit, this time, i have no idea why.  because it makes trump look like a liar or something?  No idea.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 12, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Not really, you admit all you have is an opinion. So you have no idea and neither do I. You are a partisan nutter and I really don’t care for Trump as President. 

You have a real need to be right and I have no idea what the motivating factors are of why he left or why he waited for one series. Unless you are 100% certain and proof, all you have is an uneducated opinion. Pretty simple, all you are doing is playing a game to force others to agree with you. Good luck Skippy, but the reality is you got nothing.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2017)

My question is why did Pence pick a 49ers game to attend?  It was Kaepernick on the 49ers who decided to start the protest in the first place!  How could Pence reasonably expect that no players would take a knee?

He should have stayed home, especially since he said he would leave if anyone kneeled, and it being a game with the 49ers, he should have known that SOMEONE would kneel during the anthem.

Nope, sorry..............it was a stunt that wasted a lot of taxpayer money.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> My question is why did Pence pick a 49ers game to attend?  It was Kaepernick on the 49ers who decided to start the protest in the first place!  How could Pence reasonably expect that no players would take a knee?
> 
> He should have stayed home, especially since he said he would leave if anyone kneeled, and it being a game with the 49ers, he should have known that SOMEONE would kneel during the anthem.
> 
> Nope, sorry..............it was a stunt that wasted a lot of taxpayer money.




There was a pre-game ceremony to honor Peyton Manning, but it is obvious he went in knowing some players would kneel so he could pull off his stunt.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why did Pence pick a 49ers game to attend?  It was Kaepernick on the 49ers who decided to start the protest in the first place!  How could Pence reasonably expect that no players would take a knee?
> ...



Doesn't matter if there was a ceremony or not.  If Pence had the intent of walking out if the players took a knee, he should have picked another game, because the 49ers were the ones that started the whole thing with Kaepernick. 

He could have saved the taxpayers a whole bunch of money if he had simply watched the ceremony at home, and then turned off his television when the players took a knee. 

Besides.................considering that he had a fund raising event at 6:00 that evening, I doubt he would have stayed for the whole game anyway.  He more than likely would have had to leave at halftime. 

Nope, sorry................just a political stunt to push an agenda, and a waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




You asked a question and I answered.  It wasn't just a Colts game against the 49ers.  There was a ceremony honoring Peyton Manning.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Still a waste of taxpayer money for a political stunt.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 15, 2017)

did you know?

"Mike Pence's nephew, John Pence, makes 144K per year working for his uncle's reelection campaign" - Judd Legum


----------

